# تلبية طلبات أعضاء القسم ( برجــاء الأطلاع علي القوانين ) ܓܨܓܨܓܨ&



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (1 أبريل 2009)

*تلبية طلبات أعضاء القسم ( برجــاء الأطلاع علي القوانين ) ܓܨܓܨܓܨܓܨ*

*




*​ 
*تلبية طلبات أعـضاء قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء في هذا الموضوع فقط وليس اي موضوع أخر وذلك لجعل القسم أكثر تنظيما . *
*ومن يخالف ذلك سوف يحذف طلبة . *​ 
*قوانين قسم تلبية الطلبات :-*
*ü ان يكون الطلب في تخصص التبريد وتكييف الهواء فقط*
*ü ان يكون الطلب مكتوب باللغه العربية . *
*ü عند وضع الطلب المرجو الانتظار ، وعدم تكرار الطلب مرتين.*
*ü يُمنع وضع ردود فيها أين طلبي...الخ .*
*ü يمنع منعا كليا الدردشة في هذا الموضوع ، أو النقاش بين الأعضاء.*
*ü يسمح للعضو بوضع طلب واحد فقط في اليوم.*​ 



*تلبية الطلبات 24 ساعة :19: ... دائما في الخدمة ... فيإنتظار طلباتكم*​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (1 أبريل 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافيه يا مشرفنا العزيز علي هذا الموضوع. وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  وانا معاك علي طول الخط​*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (1 أبريل 2009)

vip.saher قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*أعتقد ان مشكلة الصوت بتكون بنسبة كبيرة جداا من عدم التثبيت الجيد للأجزاء المتحركة بالوحدة الداخلية 
مثل موتور المروحة او المروحة او الموجهات 

وممكن يكون تثبيت مواسير الفريون غير مثبتة بشكل جيد والعزل بالتأكيد له عــامل هــام في هذة المشكلة 

ممكن فني تكييف يحل المشكلة ببساطة تامة وبدون اي تكلفة مادية كبيرة 

تقبل تحياتي ،،*​


----------



## المهندسة زمزم (1 أبريل 2009)

معرفة أعطال وعوارض أبراج التبريد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 أبريل 2009)

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة vip.saher http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1038939#post1038939 
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام



والله ماادري هل استطيع طرح مشكلتي في هذا القسم ام في قسم اخر
على العموم تقبلوا اعتذاري
مشكلتي :
في مكيف اسبلت lg سمارت اشتريته قبل سنة تقريباً
من ناحية التبريد مافيه مشاكل لكن اللي مزعجني هو صوت
طقطقه خفيفه ومتفرقه خصوصاً لما يفصل المكيف
الصوت كانة ناتج من تمدد الاجزاء البلاستيكية في غطاء الوحدة الداخلية
المشكلة ان الصوت مستمر ومزعج 




ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في حل هذة المشكله وانا لكم من الشاكرين​_

_______________________________________________________________________
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اخي الكريم--- اتفق مع م/محمد عبد الفتاح 

واضيف ان لم يحدث اي تغيير في وضع المشكله غالبا ليس هناك حل!! اسف على هذه الكلمه
ولكن يكون احيانا الماده المصنوع منها الوحده الداخليه سيئه المواصفات بحيث انها لاتخضع لمعالجه حراريه -- فببساطه تنكمش بالبروده وتتمدد بالحراره واثناء انتقالها بين الحالتين تحدث الطقطقه
وقد لاتسمعها جدا في حاله التبريد لان صوت المروحه يحجب الصوت قليلا
والحل؟ لايوجد حل الا انك تنصح كل الناس ان يبتعدوا عن هذا النوع الرديئ


----------



## نور جابر (2 أبريل 2009)

طلب من مشرفينا الاعزاء واخواني المهندسين :-

ارجوا طرح موضوع كامل عن شبكة مياه التثليج ( للوحدات المركزيه ) وتوضيح مكوناتها ولو امكن بالصور 

واطمع في طرح خبراتكم الواسعه في الاخطاء الشائعه اثناء التركيب والموصفات القياسيه لها .

وانا بحثت في المواضيع المطروحه لم اجد ما اصبو اليه كموضوع كامل 

ولكم جزيل الشكر .

.


----------



## مركز الفهد (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم عندى مشكلة كيف اطرحها


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

نور جابر قال:


> طلب من مشرفينا الاعزاء واخواني المهندسين :-
> 
> ارجوا طرح موضوع كامل عن شبكة مياه التثليج ( للوحدات المركزيه ) وتوضيح مكوناتها ولو امكن بالصور
> 
> ...


 

قريبا كورس كامل عند Chiller system ​


----------



## Maitha (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ياليت تفيدوني عن افضل نوع تكييف لجونا الحار في الخليج مع العلم انه لفيلا سكنيه واننا اخترنا التكييف مركزي بعدة اجهزه فوق السطح (سبليت) وجو المدينة جاف وحار
نصحوني بميسوبيشي او او جنرال بغيت رايكم يامختصين اذا ممكن


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

المهندسة زمزم قال:


> معرفة أعطال وعوارض أبراج التبريد


 
اتفضلي يا باش مهندسة زمزم 
أبراج التبريد (مفصل) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 أبريل 2009)

design smoke management system​




[PDF] 
*SMOKE MANAGEMENT DESIGN AND COMPUTER SIMULATION OF AN UNDERGROUND *





http://www.fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire93/PDF/f93011.pdf






اتمنى انها تفيدك
ولو تريد شرح زياده اطلب ونحن في الخدمه


----------



## sea_star (3 أبريل 2009)

هاشترى تكييف 2.4 حصان حائطى ومحتاج خبير يدينى رأيه فى أفضل نوع علما بأنى مقيم فى مصر فى الغردقه تحديدا يعنى مدينه جوها صحراوى.
قدامى كذا نوع اسعارهم متقاربه:
كاريير - يونيون اير - فريش - سامسونج - ترين - كرافت - شارب العربى - توشيبا
انا محتاج المميزات التاليه:- يكون تبريده قوى وصوته مش عالى - موفر فى الكهرباء - بلازما(منقى الهواء)
سمعت ان توشيبا وشارب وسامسونح هما افضل انواع ياترى لو هتشترى لنفسك جهاز تختار ايه؟
افيدونى افادكم الله.


----------



## مركز الفهد (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندى مشكلة فى ثلاجة سامسونج نوفرست 
العيب هو كل 20 يوم يتراكم الثلج على الكويل وتتوقف عمليت التوذيع
مع العلم ان
الهيتر 0التيمر 0السرمو دسك 0الثرموثتات 0 كلة شغال 
ماذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذا يكن العيب ما هى المشكلة
ارجو الافادة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 أبريل 2009)

مركز الفهد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندى مشكلة فى ثلاجة سامسونج نوفرست
> العيب هو كل 20 يوم يتراكم الثلج على الكويل وتتوقف عمليت التوذيع
> مع العلم ان
> ...


 اعتقد ان مشكلتك في واحد من هذه المشاكل:
افحص صرف المياه-قد يكون مسدود
تأكد ان المروحه تعمل بكفاءه جيده- لضمان توزيع الهواء وعدم تكاثف الرطوبه على المبخر
افحص الايطار المثبت بين الباب وجسد الثلاجه ويكون مثبت بالباب-تاكد ان الباب يغلق جيدا
تاكد ان لايوجد استعمال غير طبيعي للوحده-- وبالاخص الفتح والقفل المتكرر كثيرا جدا 

وافحص التيمر جيدا لانه اعتقد بيعللق او بيزرجن-- لان وظيفه الهيتر اذابه الثلج المتراكم على المبخر او الكويل--ويمكن يكون التيمر شغال ولكن الهيتر هو اللي تالف-


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت لو حد عنده شرح لايليت chvac


----------



## الطموني (3 أبريل 2009)

1998 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووورووووووووووور


:70::82::5::70::82::5::70::82::5::70::82::5::70::82::5::70::82::5:



> تلبية طلبات أعـضاء قسم هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء في هذا الموضوع فقط وليس اي موضوع أخر وذلك لجعل القسم أكثر تنظيما .
> ومن يخالف ذلك سوف يحذف طلبة .
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخوتي بارك الله فيكم على هذه النافذة
طلبي هو انني و الحمد لله جاني عرض من شركة مقاولات بالعمل لديها ان شاء الله و طلبو مني تعلم الرسم(شوب درونج) و صراحة انا اشتغلت في الاستشارات لمدة سنتين و لم اتعلم الرسم بطريقة المقاولين فارجو منكم وضع اي ملف او شرح لهذا النوع من الرسم بارك الله فيكم( المطلوب المبادئ الرئيسية لرسم المقاولين)


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (4 أبريل 2009)

_الرجاء توضيح جزئيه schedule properties الخاصة ببرنامج ال-hap _


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أبريل 2009)

*الى الاخ على حسن على*

*السلام عليكم
ممكن بعض رسمات دوائر عرف التبريد
وبالاخص رسم لوح الكنترولر 
جزاكم الله كل خير*


*مرفق طيه بعض الدوائر و بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## العراق الى الابد (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
إذا امكن مشروع حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمبنى بالتفصيل مع الصور ... وشكرا مقدماً.


----------



## مستر كيف (4 أبريل 2009)

*ممكن احد يشرح طرق التكيف والتبريد والتدفئه في المركبات او السفن او الاقمار الصناعيه التي توجد خارج الكرة الأرضية

لأنه في الفضاء قد تختلف الضغوط ودرجات الحرارة 

ما هي الأنضمة المستخدمة هل يستخدم الضواغط أو التبريد بالامتصاص 
وما هي مكونات الوحدات هل يستخدم نفس المكونات الأساسيه (ضاغط ومكثف ومبخر وصمام تمدد و ....)
وكيف يتم التبادل الحراري بين الهواء و المكثف ومكان وجوده لأن في الفضاء لا يوجد هوا هل يوجد المكثف خارج المركبه الفضائيه او داخلها 
وماهي الوساط المستخدمه هل هي الفريون او الامونيى انا سمعت عن نظام يعمل بالملح لكن كيف عمله لأعلم

موضوع أمحيرني كثير اتمنى من المهندسين يجاوبوني عليه

تحياتي*​


----------



## vip.saher (4 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> اقتباس:





زيكو تكييف قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة vip.saher
> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​
> 
> 
> ...


 

تحياتي لك عزيزي
والله فعلاً اتوقع المشكله من نوعية البلاستيك لكن : ودي تقولي ايش ممكن تكون الاسباب الثانيه
اذا فيه
وانا والله مااشتريت الـ lg الا بعد ماسالت عن افضل المكيفات الاسبلت قالوا لي :
الاول المستوبيشي
الثاني الدايكن
الثالث lg
واخذت الاخير لان اللي قبله غاااااااااليه مررررة
وفيه فرق سعر كبير
المهم حصل اللي حصل
الان فيه اختبار بسويه لاتاكد ان المشكله من بلاستك غطاء الوحدة الداخلية وهو
ابغى افك غطاء الوحدة الداخلية واشغل المكيف يوم كامل واذا كانت المشكله مازالت موجودة
معناة المشكله في شيئ اخر .
لكن ودي اسال هل فيها مشكله اذا شغلت الاسبلت يوم كامل بدون الغطاء الخارجي
انا خايف يخرب شيئ في الاسبلت ؟؟؟؟؟
طيب لما ركبوا الاسبلت جديد كان لازم يفتحوا في الجدار فتحه للمواسير في جدار الغرفه
وفتحة ثانيه قبلها في جدار المنور عشان يعدي لجدار الغرفه فصار فيه فتحتين للمواسير
وهي الان مكشوفه بدون اسمنت اي ان المواسير حرة في الحركه مافيه شي يثبتها
هل ممكن تكون المشكله منها ؟؟؟؟؟​ 
سامحوني طولت عليكم​


----------



## برنس العرب (4 أبريل 2009)

إن شاء الله طلبك عندي يا غالي بس بدي شويت وقت


----------



## زكور أحمد (4 أبريل 2009)

أطلب منكم كتابا بالفرنسية على السخانات أي المراجل les chaudiéres وشكرا


----------



## نور جابر (4 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز / vip.saher

بالنسبه لعمل التكييف الاسبليت بدون الوجه البلاستيك لايضر الجهاز في شئ .فقم بالاقتراحالذي قلته ولا تخف من شئ . ارجوا ان تتأكد من الكويل الداخلي مثبت جيدا بالشاسيه الداخلي .

وبالنسبه لمواسير الفريون الماره بفتحتين غير مثبته جيدا ليس السبب في الصوت فالمواسير ليس لها علاقه بصوت تقتقة البلاستيك .


----------



## Maitha (5 أبريل 2009)

maitha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ياليت تفيدوني عن افضل نوع تكييف لجونا الحار في الخليج مع العلم انه لفيلا سكنيه واننا اخترنا التكييف مركزي بعدة اجهزه فوق السطح (سبليت مع دكت منفصل) وجو المدينة جاف وحار
> نصحوني بميسوبيشي او او جنرال بغيت رايكم يامختصين اذا ممكن



ياليت حد يساعدني بالاختيار وينصحني  وشكرا مقدما


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

*الى الاخ alkanas*

بإذن الله جارى رفع فيديو مراحل تصنيع الثلاجة المنزليه
 
 انتظرونا
 
 رداً و بناء على طلب الاخ alkanas
 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

* ارجو من السادة المهندسين اعطائى بعض المعلومات عن خطوات صناعة الثلاجة المنزلية​*
*​*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا.................​*​


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (5 أبريل 2009)

يا إخوات بارك الله في مجهودكم و عندي سؤال بالنسبة لموازنة الهواء
لو كان نظام التكييف المستخدم هو VAV) Variable Air Volume) و قد تم استخدام الVAV في كل غرفة من الغرف.
السؤال هل يجب وضع مخمد للهواء و الذي يسمى بال VCD قبل وحدة الVAV و إن كان الجواب نعم فلماذا؟
و شكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

بإذن الله جارى رفع فيديو مراحل تصنيع الثلاجة المنزليه
 انتظرونا
​


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بإذن الله جارى رفع فيديو مراحل تصنيع الثلاجة المنزليه
> انتظرونا
> ​



اتمنى الا اكون قد جعلتكم تنتظرون كثيرا

رابط التحميل 
 
[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/96856233/9d1d28b2/_online.html[/FONT]


----------



## vip.saher (5 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي نور جابر
مشكوووووووور جداً على ردك
بس ياليت توضح لي ماهو الكويل الداخلي او كيف شكله ؟؟؟
تحياتي لك مره اخرى


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> يا إخوات بارك الله في مجهودكم و عندي سؤال بالنسبة لموازنة الهواء
> لو كان نظام التكييف المستخدم هو VAV) Variable Air Volume) و قد تم استخدام الVAV في كل غرفة من الغرف.
> السؤال هل يجب وضع مخمد للهواء و الذي يسمى بال VCD قبل وحدة الVAV و إن كان الجواب نعم فلماذا؟
> و شكرا لكم


 
بصراحه انا معرفش النقطه اللى بتسال عليها دى مشفتهاش قبل كده (يمكن تكون بتتعمل و معدتش عليا)
بس اللى اقدر اقول لك عليه انه بيتعمل ByBass قبل ال VAV عشان لو هو مقفول الهوا اللى مفروض يخش المكان ده مش هيخش فهيروح باقى الاماكن اللى على الدكت و ده هيتسبب فى زياده كميه الهوا اللى هتخش المكان و هتزود معاها ال sound level و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## كريم حسانين (6 أبريل 2009)

الى اخوانى المهندسين السلام عليكم ارد من اخوانى المهندسين ان يساعدونى عن اعطائى معلومات عن نظام التكييف بالايونات ولكم جزيك الشكر


----------



## نور جابر (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي / vip 

عفوا علي التأخير 

الكويل الداخلي هو ملف التبريد الذي يمر به الفريون او زعانف التبريد الداخليه وهي تشبه ريداتير السياره .


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي zanitty على الاهتمام بالإجابة 
أنا فهمت قصدك بس اللي انت بتتكلم عنه bybass terminal و المخمد موجود بداخلها صحيح و لكن يبقى هناك فرق بين bybass terminal و ال VAV و أهم سبب هو أن المذكور أولا لا يعمل على توفير الكهرباء.
المهم حتى أشرح باختصار : تعلم أن المشاريع الضخمة جدا جدا بأن أي خطأ بسيط بالتصميم بتسبب بمشاكل كبيرة بسبب تراكمه وتكرره
وقد وجدت تناقض بمراجع ASHRAE في كتاب Fundamental 2005 صفحة 35.19
و Application 2007 صفحة 37.4
الأول يذكر : 
For systems designed using any method, dampers should not be installed in the inlets to VAV boxes.
و الثاني:
Each Terminal box requires a balancing damper upstream of its inlet.
أفضل الرجوع للمرجعين ستفيد القراءة بالتوضيح أكثر
فقط للتوضيح أتحدث عن مشاريع تفوق ال 20000 طن تبريد 
شاكر لكم


----------



## experts (7 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
برجاء من لديه برنامج لحساب و تصميم مخمدات الصوت sound attenuator التي تركب على الدكت (خاصة للوحدات المجمعة package) على الدكت supply & return و إذا بالامكان كاتالوج تفصيلي لتصميمها*​


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (8 أبريل 2009)

experts قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> برجاء من لديه برنامج لحساب و تصميم مخمدات الصوت sound attenuator التي تركب على الدكت (خاصة للوحدات المجمعة package) على الدكت supply & return و إذا بالامكان كاتالوج تفصيلي لتصميمها*​



أخي راجع الموقع في كيفية اختيار مخمد الصوت:
http://www.nrgsvr.com/rectangular_silencers.html

بصراحة لم أسمع عن برنامج لهذا الشي.


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

experts قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> برجاء من لديه برنامج لحساب و تصميم مخمدات الصوت sound attenuator التي تركب على الدكت (خاصة للوحدات المجمعة package) على الدكت supply & return و إذا بالامكان كاتالوج تفصيلي لتصميمها*​



فى مرفقاتى اجاباتى فحملها يا ايكسبرتس و لك افضل امنياتى

و لا تنسانى من دعواتك *

http://www.4shared.com/file/97396756/b4a6af26/3_Silencers.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/97397706/716d3c06/SAFID_Accoustic.html


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> فى مرفقاتى اجاباتى فحملها يا ايكسبرتس و لك افضل امنياتى
> 
> و لا تنسانى من دعواتك *
> 
> ...


 ابا الحج
ملفات الاكسل مش شغاله 
اتصرف يا جناب العمده


----------



## experts (8 أبريل 2009)

إخواني اسكندر و محمد ميك مشكورين 
أخي محمد ميك مشكور على الجهد الكبير و لكن فعلا ملفات الاكسل لا تعمل برجاء ايجاد حل


----------



## AtoZ (8 أبريل 2009)

ملفات الاكسيل تعمل عندي على 2007 بشكل ممتاز جدا شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (8 أبريل 2009)

ياااااا شبااااااااااااب برجاء خااااااااااااااااص قبل اتهام الملفات بعدم العمل 

قم بتفعيل الماكرو


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> ياااااا شبااااااااااااب برجاء خااااااااااااااااص قبل اتهام الملفات بعدم العمل
> 
> قم بتفعيل الماكرو


و ده نفعله كيف يا جناب العمده


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و ده نفعله كيف يا جناب العمده


​You may encounter this error for the following reasons:


[*]Macro security is set to:

Very High and the application encounters a signed macro, but the macro was automatically disabled. Use the following procedure to enable the macro:

Select the *Tools* menu option and then select *Macro* and *Security*. In the resulting *Security* dialog, set the security level to High by clicking the *High* radio button.
Close the file and any other instances of the application currently running on the computer (close all applications that also use the application you are currently running).
Open the file again and examine the certificate of trust details and set the *Always trust macros from this publisher* box if you trust the certificate issued by the publisher.
Click the *Enable* button to allow the macro to run.







High and the application encounters a signed macro, but you selected *Disable* when prompted by the macro warning dialog when opening the file. Use the following procedure to enable the macro:

Close the file and any other instances of the application currently running on the computer (close all applications that also use the application you are currently running).
Open the file again and examine the certificate of trust details and set the *Always trust macros from this publisher* box if you trust the certificate issued by the publisher.
Click the *Enable* button to allow the macro to run.


High or Very High and the macro was not signed and was automatically disabled by the application. Use the following procedure to enable the macro, if you have verified you can trust the source of the unsigned macro:

Select the *Tools* menu option and then select *Macro* and *Security*. In the resulting *Security* dialog, set the security level to Medium by clicking the *Medium* radio button.
Close the file and any other instances of the application currently running on the computer.
Open the file again and click the *Enable* button when prompted to allow for the unsigned macro to run.






[*]When you have accepted the macro, return the macro security level to its previous setting.





[*]Another instance of your application has a lock on the security settings and is disallowing any changes to security settings.

It is recommended to close all Office related applications or other instances of the same application when you attempt to make changes to your security settings.
[*]Visual Basic for Applications (VBA) is not installed on your computer.

If VBA is not installed, it is not possible to accept certificates of trust attached to VBA macros. Therefore, any VBA macro attempting to run, even with an attached certificate of trust, cannot be run because the necessary macro interpreter is not installed on the system. Two scenarios can cause this error:

Your administrator chose not to install VBA
The version of Office you are running does not install VBA by default


If you are running an instance of Office that does not provide VBA as an installable feature, you will need to upgrade your version of Office to run VBA macros.
[*]The certificate of trust is invalid - (when this occurs, you cannot select the *Enable* button).

The certificate is no longer trusted, was revoked by the issuing authority, or is damaged. There are several other possibilities which you may need to explore as to why the certificate is no longer recognized as valid by your system. It is recommended that you not trust or run a macro that has an invalid certificate.


A troubleshooter help topic is available online regarding this issue.
More information about this error message online.


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

تم عمل enable للمايكرو وشغال تمام الملف على 2003

بس لسه مجربتش احسب بيه


----------



## zanitty (9 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا ابو حميد يا لعيب


----------



## dado love me (9 أبريل 2009)

ازيكوا يا بشمهندسين
انا اخوكوا الصغير 
شادى
انا السنادى فى 5 معهد قسم تبريد وتكييف 
والسنادى عندى مشروع عن جهاز تكييف الشباك
وانا المفروض اكتب عنه كتاب المهم عشان مطولش انا مش لاقى كلام اكتبه فى الدائره الكهربيه
فلو سمحت مساعده لاخوكوا
اى حد عند مكونات اجزاء عن اى حاجه فى الجهاز ده لو سمحت يا ريت يبعتها 
وشكرا مقدما على تعبكوا​


----------



## sosodeep (9 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> فى مرفقاتى اجاباتى فحملها يا ايكسبرتس و لك افضل امنياتى
> 
> و لا تنسانى من دعواتك *
> 
> ...


 

بلشت بشاير الـ 4shared

والله ملفات راااااااائعة وحأجرب و لو في أسئلة ياريت تستحملني لأنو أنا بالانجليزي على قدي


----------



## شومان11 (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولااشكركم علي قبولي عضو معكم وارجو من الله ان ينفع بكمواعتذر علي ان اول مشاركه سوال وهو اني انتقلت الي العمل في مكان جديد فوجدت بعض الملاحظات وهيان ضغط الو في معظم الانفاق يكون ما بين الصفر و7 او اقل من الصفر مع العلم ان درجة الحراه هيما بين سالب 29 الي سالب 12 هل ضغط الو هذا طبيعي مع العلم ان ضغط الهاي مابين 200 الي 250 ارجو الافاده


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> تم عمل enable للمايكرو وشغال تمام الملف على 2003
> 
> بس لسه مجربتش احسب بيه


 فين يا محمد الفايلات الى انت فعلتلها الماكرو عشان بفعله و مش عاوزه تشتغل برضه


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> فين يا محمد الفايلات الى انت فعلتلها الماكرو عشان بفعله و مش عاوزه تشتغل برضه


 
 الملف فى المرفقات و بيفتــــــــــــــح كويــــــــس


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا جميل
بكره بقى اقول لك الرد 
سلام


----------



## محمود محمدعبدالمجي (11 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا م محمود عبدالمجيد
كلية التعليم الصناعي


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2009)

منورنا يا حوده و اهلا بيط و باحلى كليه تعليم صناعى اللى زعلت الناس مننا دى رغم ان محدش فينا يجرؤ على زعل اى حد من الناس اللى زعلت عشان كلهم ناس جامده و عزيزه و زى العسل و هما عارفين نفسهم و عارفين انى بتكلم عليهم


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

عاوز كتالوج ال mcc يا رجاله


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> عاوز كتالوج ال mcc يا رجاله



قللب هنا بمعرفتك

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/motor-control-center-mcc-pdf.html

mcc هنا


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا انا اللى موضحتش طلقبى
انا عاوز كتالوج شركه mcc شركه التوريدات الميكانيكيه فى السعوديه


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

يا نا س قلبت النت عشان الاقى ال pressure drop بتاع foot valve ال 12 بوصه مش لاقى
عاوز جداول للبرشر دروب بتاعه ال valve المنيل ده ينوبكوا ثواب


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا نا س قلبت النت عشان الاقى ال pressure drop بتاع foot valve ال 12 بوصه مش لاقى
> عاوز جداول للبرشر دروب بتاعه ال valve المنيل ده ينوبكوا ثواب




شوف كده و طمنى

www.*spencestrainers.com*/Products/Cast-*Foot* *Valves*.pdf


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

انا بقول عليك لعيب من يومك و الله
تسلم ايدك يا ابنى
بس فيه حاجه غؤيبه بتحصل مع لنكاتك فى الفتره الاخيره
ادوس ع اللنك يروح واخدنى لصفحه المنتدى الرئيسيه 
لازم اعمله كوبى و بايست فى صفحه اكسبلورر جيده عشان يشتغل زى الفل
حاول تكشف


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

يا سلام كده لو تكمل تعبك معايا و تروح خابطنى فى وشى بالمالتى ميديا فلتر 
نفس الليله بتاعه الفوت فالف
الظاهر انا عجزت و مش عارف الاقى حاجتى بنفسى


----------



## almontasser (13 أبريل 2009)

no
fcghjklzscvbnm,.szbvm,


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

almontasser قال:


> no
> fcghjklzscvbnm,.szbvm,


مش فاهم
انت بتكلمنى انا ؟
طب و ده ايه لنك و اللا ايه
لو لنك يا ريت بعد ازنك تكتبه تانى


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

almontasser قال:


> no
> fcghjklzscvbnm,.szbvm,



ىخ
و ب ؤ ل ا ت ن م ئ ؤ س ؤ ر لا ى ة و ز س ئ لا ر ة و


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

multimedia filters are engineered for 100 psig working pressure


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يا سلام كده لو تكمل تعبك معايا و تروح خابطنى فى وشى بالمالتى ميديا فلتر
> نفس الليله بتاعه الفوت فالف
> الظاهر انا عجزت و مش عارف الاقى حاجتى بنفسى




"multi media fillter"

 من هنا


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> "multi media fillter"
> 
> من هنا


 خد انت ده يا صديقى
http://www.clackcorp.com/water/pdf/filter-ag_plus_2718.pdf


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

طب بقول ايه
حد عنده فكره لو غرفه chemical storage for underground pump room for a huge under ground water tank
الغرفه دى تبقى محتاجه كام change per hour ventellation و المصدر ايه لانها لا موجوده فى عشرى و لا فى الكوك بوك
للعلم الغرفه لتخزين الكلور الخاص بعمليه ال chlorination


----------



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب بقول ايه
> حد عنده فكره لو غرفه chemical storage for underground pump room for a huge under ground water tank
> الغرفه دى تبقى محتاجه كام change per hour ventellation و المصدر ايه لانها لا موجوده فى عشرى و لا فى الكوك بوك
> للعلم الغرفه لتخزين الكلور الخاص بعمليه ال chlorination



اللى عرفته ان لو الغرفة للكلور السائل او الصلب مفيش مشكلة

اما لو اسطوانات غاز فهذه فيها خطورة عالية و يجب تغيير الهواء باستخدام مراوح ارضية قوية جدا لان الغاز يتسرب من كل ناحية لانه ياكل كل ما حوله عدا الرصاص لانة خامل

و كل حاجتة غالية
و يتم الكشف عليه بالامونيا


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

انا جبت كتالوج كامل عن الموضوع
شويه و هحطه هنا للافاده


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2009)

http://ifile.it/jpfmc9a
ده تبع الكلام اللى فات


----------



## حسان ابن ابيه (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف احوالكم
اريد ان تعطو لي كل التفاصيل الازمة لبناء غرف التبريد وارجو ان تكون مفصلة 
واشكركم كثير
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أبريل 2009)

حسان ابن ابيه قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف احوالكم
> اريد ان تعطو لي كل التفاصيل الازمة لبناء غرف التبريد وارجو ان تكون مفصلة
> واشكركم كثير
> تقبلو تحياتي



هذا الموضوع به ملف جيد عن الحسابات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86948.html


----------



## AtoZ (15 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طب بقول ايه
> حد عنده فكره لو غرفه chemical storage for underground pump room for a huge under ground water tank
> الغرفه دى تبقى محتاجه كام change per hour ventellation و المصدر ايه لانها لا موجوده فى عشرى و لا فى الكوك بوك
> للعلم الغرفه لتخزين الكلور الخاص بعمليه ال chlorination


 
اخي انصحك بالبحث عن طرق التهويه والتخزين للمواد الكيميائيه السائله والصلبه والاسطوانات
في كود NFPA وهو افضل في هذا المجال - وجميع المجالات عاليه الخطوره -- وعموما كل الاكواد تقريبا ريفرنس لبعضها البعض بصوره مدهشه -- لان الموضوع المطلوب ممكن جدا ان يكون غير متوفر في كتب اشري ولكن قد يكون تمت معالجته في الملحقات الدوريه للاشري او من خلال white paper او من خلا ل مجله اشري --- وبالتالي لن تجده في كتب اشري لانها تتكلم عن التطبيقات الاكثر شيوعا وتطبيقا عمليا ولكن النواحي المتخصصه جدا تكون من خلال ملحقات او نشرات


----------



## عناق~الورود (16 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم ..

انا طالبة هندسة معمارية وعنا مساق للتركيبات الميكانيكية ..

وعندي بحث لازم انجزه عن تكييف السبيليت يونت ..

فاذا حدا عنده اي معلومات اي ابحاث ياااااااريت ما يبخل عليا ..

واكيد الكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الطموني (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ زنيتي و الاخ محمد و الله انا مقصر جدا معكم و مع المنتدى

و الله انكم انتم من تستاهلون التميز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عناق~الورود (17 أبريل 2009)

وييييييين المساعده يا جماعه..

ساعدوني بلييييييييييييييييييز ..


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (18 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعدة: نظام تكييف القبة الجيوديسة*

*انا طالعبة بقسم العمارة في المستوى الخامس محتاجة معلومات عن طرق تكييف القبة الجيوديسية او القباب بصورة عامة .... بالتاكيد المقصود عدم وجود سقف مستعار لتمديد التكييف بية فما هي الطريقة المثلى لتكييف مثل هذا النوع من البناء وكيف يتم ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم انوا مساحتة هذة القبة كبير فهي صالة ركاب !!!
ارجوا منكم المساعدة ولو بمعلومة بسيطة ...*​


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

كلاكيت تانى مره
و الله على حسب علمى الضئيل لعماره الفقراء (حسن فتحى) انها فى حد زاتها تكيف نفسها
بس لو مصره تعملى تكيف و لابد منه و معندكيش اى مجال لاسقف مستعاره ممكن التكييف يتعمل ارضى من تحت البلاط و تكون مخارج الهواء من الاعمده نفسها كما هو معمول به فى الحرمين الشريفين
و الله اعلى و اعلم


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا zanitty ...
المشكلة اللي عندي انوا المشروع في منطقة حارة جدااااا فلازم اني اعمل تكييف ... وطبيعة المشروع هي اللي بتلزمني اني اعمل تكييف ولا اني اشتغلوا بنظام (عمارة الفقراء-حسن فتحي) !! انا مشروعي محطة ركاب بحرية (ميناء) وقطر القبة اللي عندي بيزيد من 70 متر يعني دي مساحة كبيرة جدا وتستوعب عدد كبير من الاشخاص لهذا السبب يجب ان استخدم نظام تكييف جيد ...
بشكرك على المعلومة اللي افدتني بيها


----------



## الطموني (18 أبريل 2009)

اختي الكريمة بارك الله فيكي
اذا المخطط بيدك خذي منو صورة و احضري قلم لترسمي ما ساقوله لكي
اولا بالعادة القبب ترتكز على جدران اما مربع او خماسي او سداسي و غيرة 
و بما انو القبة كبيرة فهذا يعني انها ترتكز على جدران عدة ارجو الاجابة عن عدد الجدران لو سمحتي لي و اطوالها ؟

1-بالعادة في مثل هذه المشاريع نستخدم وحدة بكج يونت او (air handing unit(و حسب الحمل الحراري نحدد عددها 
2- و هذا النظام يكون عندنا دكت لتوزيع الهواء و اخر لسحب الهواء الراجع
3- بما انك معمارية لكي القدرة على وضع سقف مستعار من جهتين قائمتان لسحب و توزيع الهواء 
4-يكون دكت التوزيع في الاسفل من الجدار المستعار و يضخ الهواء من الاعلى الى الاسفل و يكون دكت الهواء الراجع اعلى دكت التوزيع و يسحب الهواء من الجنب

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة وضحت و اذا في اي استفسار لا تترددي اسئلي
و باذن الله غدا سارفق صورة توضيحية للكلام


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومات 
نوع القبة اللي انا مستخدماها لا ترتكز على حائط فهي حامله لنفسها وترتكز في الارض ببيم دائري ...
اما بالنسبة للسقف المستعار انا مستخدماه في باقي االمبنى اما بالنسبة للقبة فلا يمكن ان استخدم سقف مستعار اولا لاني مستفيدة من القبة في الاضاءة الطبيعية للصالة وثانيا من الناحية الجمالية فلا يمكن ان استخدم سقف مستعار واخفي بة الشكل الجمالي لها وهو المقصود من استخدامها... كما زكرت سابقا ان المشروع محطة ركاب فالجماليات والتحديات في هذا النوع من المشاريع تتمثل في انواع الاسقف المستخدمة...
قطر القبة 50 متر وارتفاعها 15 متر عبارة عن طابق ارضي وطابق اول (مزارين او ما يعرف بالطابق المسروق)...

انا في انتظار الصور التوضيحية لكي توضح لي هذة الطريقة ....
ومرة اخرى شكرا للمعلومات وفعلا افاتدني


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2009)

طب انتى ممكن لو باقى المبنى السقف بتاعه flat تستعملى وحدات تكيف باكج و يبقى الدكت بتاعها خارج المبنى و تغذى المبنى بجريلات فى جدار القبه و يتم سحب الهوا الراجع عن طيق جريلات فى الجدار ايضا و توصل على دكت سحب للراجع يوصل بدوره على الماكينه
حاولى تبعتى المعمارى و باذن الله ليها اكتر من حل


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

عناق~الورود قال:


> سلام عليكم ..
> 
> انا طالبة هندسة معمارية وعنا مساق للتركيبات الميكانيكية ..
> 
> ...




بالتوفيق

فيديو عملية التصنيع

http://www.4shared.com/file/97412354/ffb68af8/Mini_Split.html

و بالمرفقات المواصفات و الكتالوجات


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

عناق~الورود قال:


> وييييييين المساعده يا جماعه..
> 
> ساعدوني بلييييييييييييييييييز ..



و ده كتالوج ترين

http://www.4shared.com/file/100184505/c1718d04/Mini_Splits_1_-_3_Ton-Product_Bulletin-MC_W.html


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> اطلب منكم العون والمساعده
> في دوائر التكييف والتبريد عندما يكون الضاغط في مستوى اعلى من المبخر
> 1-في الكتب عموما نجد انه يطلب تركيب خط السحب بشكل double riser
> ...



شوف يا مهندسنا 
اولا انتا عارف اننا بنحط double riser علشان نرجع الزيت للكباس
و السبب هو ان الزيت بيخرج من الضاغط على هيئة بخار مع الفريون و فى حالة وجود الوحدة الداخلية فى مستوى اقل من الوحدة الخارجية فإن الزيت بعد خروجه من المبخر لا يستطيع الصعود لاعلى نتيجة زيادة كثافته لانه تحول الى سائل و خاصتا و إن خط السحب مفتوح بمعنى ان الفريون بيعدى من فوق الزيت و مبيخدوش معاه ( شوفت الندله جابه و مش راضى يرجعه)
تعرف ليه لان الزيت كان قاطع ذهاب فقط ههههههههههههه
المهم بنعمل ايه علشان نحل المشكله ده
فى امامنا خيارين
1 اما اننا نمنع وصول الزيت الى المبخر و ذلك بعمل فاصل زيت بعد الضاغط 
و الفاصل ده عبارة عن خزان به تقريبا ثلاث فتحات لمواسير ( واحدة من الضاغط الى الخزان و هنسميها الطرد الرطب و الثانية هى خط الطرد الجاف من الخزان الى المكثف و الثالثة هى خط راجع الزيت من الخزان الى الضاغط .. .. و عذرا فانا بقالى كتيير مشفتوش و ممكن امون نسيت حاجه فيه فسامحنى ( تصدق وحشنى)
المهم الفريون بيدخل على الفاصل و يطلع جاف من الزيت اما الزيت كل ما يزيد مستواه فى الخزان العوامه تفتح و تعمل باى باس على الضاغط و الزيت يرجع مكانه
و فى الحاله هذه لا يتم عمل double riser
و كان عندى وحدات قبل كده مفيهاش الفاصل و ركبناهولها

و طلبنا مرة من ترين تدرس لنا امكانية تركيب وحدات خارجية اعلى من الداخلية ب 36 متر و ركبناها و كانت ترين مركبة فيها فى المصنع فاصل الزيت


2 اما فى حاله عدم وجود فاصل الزيت و عدم امكانيه تركيبه فى الوحدة فإنه يتم عمل double riser و لو ترجع معايا الى موضوع اضافة الزيت للضاغط دون تفريغ الشحنة هتلاقينى تقريبا ذكرت اننا بنضيف الزيت فى الوحدات الجديدة للاطوال الزيادة و منها زيت للأويل تراب
المهم بنعمل ريزر تانى قطره صغير و كل ثلاثة متر من الارتفاع حت يمكن للفريون حمل الزيت معه الى اعلى نتيجة امتلاء الاويل تراب بالزيت و عدم قدرة الفريون على المرور من فوقه ف يخده معاه نتيجة زيادة الضغط قبل اللاويل تراب

وفى فنيين مبيهتموش بالموضوع ده 
و فى ناس بتركبه
و شوفت من فترة هنا فى السعودية احد مراكز السدحان راكب فيها اويل تراب كل ثلاثة متر بدون خط تانى

و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> شوف يا مهندسنا
> اولا انتا عارف اننا بنحط double riser علشان نرجع الزيت للكباس
> و السبب هو ان الزيت بيخرج من الضاغط على هيئة بخار مع الفريون و فى حالة وجود الوحدة الداخلية فى مستوى اقل من الوحدة الخارجية فإن الزيت بعد خروجه من المبخر لا يستطيع الصعود لاعلى نتيجة زيادة كثافته لانه تحول الى سائل و خاصتا و إن خط السحب مفتوح بمعنى ان الفريون بيعدى من فوق الزيت و مبيخدوش معاه ( شوفت الندله جابه و مش راضى يرجعه)
> تعرف ليه لان الزيت كان قاطع ذهاب فقط ههههههههههههه
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا للافاده اخي الكريم


----------



## الطموني (19 أبريل 2009)

اختي الكريمة المعمارية نورهان بارك الله فيكي و اهلا بكي في منتداكي الثاني

حسب ما تقلي هيك اختلف الموضوع بالنسبة لي فاطلب منك ما طلبه الاخ زنيتي ارفاق رسمة توضيحية حتى لو كانت
رسم على اليد
و ان شاء الله سيوضح لكي الاخ زنيتي ( لانه اسبق مني بالخبرة ) و اضح لكي ما تريدينه و لكن ارجو منك توضيح الاتي لانه مهم
1- وجود/او عدم وجود اعمدة ترتكز عليها القبة
2-مساحات وجود الزجاج من عدمه على القبة
2- ارتفاع الطابق الارضي و ارتفاع السلاب الفاصل بينه و بين الطابق الاول

و بارك الله فيكي


----------



## mohamed mech (19 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للافاده اخي الكريم


 
لم اتوقع ان يكون ردك بدون استفسار فيا ترى ما السبب


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> لم اتوقع ان يكون ردك بدون استفسار فيا ترى ما السبب


 
شرحك الوافي للموضوع-شكرا لك

تحب اسألك في ايه؟؟؟:67:


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شرحك الوافي للموضوع-شكرا لك
> 
> تحب اسألك في ايه؟؟؟:67:



اتمنى ان اكون رديت واحدة من المليون الاول من جمايلك عليا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 أبريل 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اتمنى ان اكون رديت واحدة من المليون الاول من جمايلك عليا


 ابدا ابدا ابدا ---------------- مليش اي حاجه عند اي حد 
وبعدين بصراحه كان نفسي انت اللي ترد علشان انت بتفهمني كويس جدا وكلامك بسيط
وشكرا لشرحك الموجز الوافي للموضوع0


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ابدا ابدا ابدا ---------------- مليش اي حاجه عند اي حد
> وبعدين بصراحه كان نفسي انت اللي ترد علشان انت بتفهمني كويس جدا وكلامك بسيط
> وشكرا لشرحك الموجز الوافي للموضوع0


 ده العمليه فيه خيار و فاقوس بقى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ده العمليه فيه خيار و فاقوس بقى


 
ابدا اخي الفاضل((اني ارحب براي ومشاركه اي اخ في هذا المكان الرائع))
ولكني استفدت من قبل من شرح الاخ الكريم محمد ميكانيك-- ووجدته من اهل العلم الكرام
بالاضافه الى بساطه وسهوله الشرح الذي يقدمه((بالنسبه لي على الاقل))-وكان هذا في نفسي ولم ارغب في سؤاله على الخاص حتى يتسنى لي معرفه اكبر قدر من المعلومات من جميع الاخوه الكرام
وحتى يستطيع اكبر قدر من الاخوه من مشاهده الرد لتعم الفائده-
عموما اخي في الله زانيتي اتمنى ان تكون استمتعت بالشرح مثلي -وشكرا على مرورك

مش قالوا هنا ممنوع الدردشه!!وانت مش ظابط المرور هنا؟؟ وكمان داخل تدردش؟؟!!!
بدحك معاك يا صديقي

وفقكم الله جميعا ورعاكم


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2009)

الطموني قال:


> اختي الكريمة المعمارية نورهان بارك الله فيكي و اهلا بكي في منتداكي الثاني
> 
> حسب ما تقلي هيك اختلف الموضوع بالنسبة لي فاطلب منك ما طلبه الاخ زنيتي ارفاق رسمة توضيحية حتى لو كانت
> رسم على اليد
> ...


طمونى احنا اتفقنا ان محدش هنا اسبق و لا اعلى بخبرته من حد تانى
كلنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض
و ميغركش الكلام اللى بيتكتب ع الورق ممكن لو دورت جوه اللى بيتكلم تلاقيه فاضى و اضعف منك
كلنا واحد


----------



## رجب حسين (20 أبريل 2009)

اريد ان اعرف الدائره الكهربيه لبراد المياه


----------



## الطموني (20 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> طمونى احنا اتفقنا ان محدش هنا اسبق و لا اعلى بخبرته من حد تانى
> كلنا هنا بنتعلم من بعض
> و ميغركش الكلام اللى بيتكتب ع الورق ممكن لو دورت جوه اللى بيتكلم تلاقيه فاضى و اضعف منك
> كلنا واحد



بارك الله فيك اخي و لكن هذا ما يوجبه ضمير ان اوفي لكل حق حقه 


بعدين شو حكايت :19:


----------



## المهندسة زمزم (20 أبريل 2009)

ماذا تعرف عن micro computer
و micro computer control center


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 أبريل 2009)

*الصوت*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> *أعتقد ان مشكلة الصوت بتكون بنسبة كبيرة جداا من عدم التثبيت الجيد للأجزاء المتحركة بالوحدة الداخلية *
> 
> *مثل موتور المروحة او المروحة او الموجهات *​
> *وممكن يكون تثبيت مواسير الفريون غير مثبتة بشكل جيد والعزل بالتأكيد له عــامل هــام في هذة المشكلة *​
> ...


----------



## muhannadsd (21 أبريل 2009)

رجاء اريد توصيف نطام الطاقة الشمسية (كافة الأنواع) مثل ما ورد ضمن الـ master format اي البند رقم ؟؟؟15 لاني مابعرف رقمه صراحة


----------



## muhannadsd (21 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة للتصحيح فقط البند هو 13600 (13600-13610-13620-13625-13630-13640)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رامي الأمير (21 أبريل 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكل الجهود المبذولة في هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع
اخوتي ألأعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد
أود أن أطلب مساعدتكم في موضوع تصميم أبراج التبريد علما أني قرأت موضوع (أبراج التبريد مفصل) للمهندس عمر الطويل ولكن أرغب ببعض التوسع في مجال تصميمها ان أمكن (وياريت بالعربي) 
وشكرا000


----------



## en_3laa (21 أبريل 2009)

أحتاج منكم مساعدتي بإثرائي بموضوعات عن هذه الأمور : 
دوائر التحكم الكهربية في أجهزة التبريد 

* أساسيات الوصلات الكهربية .
* المكونات الكهربية والالكترونية لأجهزة التبريد .
* دوائر إزالة الثلج Defrost .
* دوائر منع الثلج No frost .
* دوائر ستائر الهواء ومراوح توزيع الهواء .
* دوائر الحماية ضد ارتفاع التيار .
* دوائر السخانات .
* دوائر التحكم في الحرارة والرطوبة .
* أعطال الدوائر وصيانتها .
* الصيانة الدورية لأجهزة التبريد والتجميد .
* أجهزة وآلات الفحص والإصلاح الخاصة بأجهزة التبريد والتجميد .
* تعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية .

رجاء سرعة الرد ..


----------



## sniper87 (25 أبريل 2009)

أبحث عن كتب في الإختصاص ( بالطبع التبريد والتكييف) ولكن باللغة الفرنسية
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## سعد كاريير (25 أبريل 2009)

كلنا بنتعلم من بعض اخى الكريم زيكو ونكتسب الخبرات من المنتدينا الجميل زى اعضائة المتميزين


----------



## abo zeed (26 أبريل 2009)

*جزالك الله خيرا*

ارجو ارسال مشروع تكييف مركزي مدروس لبناء او مشفى ....الخ مع شرح مبسط للتوضيح فقط:14:


----------



## experts (27 أبريل 2009)

*Close control units ccu مطلوب شرح عن النظام*

*برجاء من لديه معلومات و شرح عن نظام close control units (ccu) ضروري
و شكرا*​


----------



## imabohilal (27 أبريل 2009)

*اجهزة موازنة الهواء*

السلام عليكم

اخواني، محتاج عناوين وارقام تلفونات وكلاء او موزعين اجهزة قياس موازنة الهواء والمياه في السعودية وشكرا.


----------



## tiger43 (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا مشكورين على هذا المنتدى الجميل . اريد كيفية فحص زيت ضواعط مكيف هواء السياره وبارك الله بكم


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2009)

imabohilal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني، محتاج عناوين وارقام تلفونات وكلاء او موزعين اجهزة قياس موازنة الهواء والمياه في السعودية وشكرا.


عندك مجموعه فواز فى سوق غراب اخر شارع البلديه بجده (حاجه محترمه و من الاخر بصراحه) و ليهم كمان فرع فى شارع قريش


----------



## hakostar (28 أبريل 2009)

*مساعدة*

انا طالب جامعي تخصص تكييف احضر لرسالة ليسانس و انا حاليا في مرحلة قيام الشبكة على اوتوكاد و اطلب ان ممكن المساعدة في الرسم ثلاثي الابعاد ممكن الي بيقدر احمل الملف لكي يتسنى له المساعدة و شكراااااا


----------



## imabohilal (28 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> عندك مجموعه فواز فى سوق غراب اخر شارع البلديه بجده (حاجه محترمه و من الاخر بصراحه) و ليهم كمان فرع فى شارع قريش


 
شكراً عزيزي، ولكن هل عندهم جهاز قياس كمية الهواء (Balometer or air hood)، هناك وكيل او موزع في السعودية لماركة النور Alnor وهي تقريباً الأفضل على حد علمي ولكني لم استطيع ان اعرف الموزع. جزاك الله خيراً ياأخي


----------



## ابو سمور (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت تفيدونى عن موضوع كامل عن وحدات النبريد للخضار والفواكه اذا امكن بالصور


----------



## زكور أحمد (30 أبريل 2009)

*عاجل جدا*

إخواني أريد رسم تبييني لغرفة تبريد سالبة وموجبة بكل عناصرهما في أقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## سعد كاريير (2 مايو 2009)

زكور أحمد قال:


> إخواني أريد رسم تبييني لغرفة تبريد سالبة وموجبة بكل عناصرهما في أقرب وقت وشكرا


 
:77:وان شــــاء الله المزيد من الدوائر فى القريب العاجل:32:


----------



## ITalian (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذي اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى ان شاء الله ماتكون الاخيره 
أذا امكن أطلب مقدمة في علم ال Air condition وأكون ممنون مع جزيل الشكر 
تحياتي..


----------



## مركز الفهد (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفت صيانة الوحة الكترونة للتكييف
ولو امكن مع الصور 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مركز الفهد (6 مايو 2009)

رجب حسين قال:


> اريد ان اعرف الدائره الكهربيه لبراد المياه


 السلام عليكم اخ العزيز
الداءرة
توصيل الكومبروسر +متور الروحة
خد طرف الى الثرموثتات والاخر الى الفيشة
والطرف الثانى من الثرموثتات الى الفيشة


----------



## زكور أحمد (6 مايو 2009)

إخواني أريد رسم تبييني لغرفة تبريد سالبة وموجبة بكل عناصرهما في أقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## احمد الجميل (8 مايو 2009)

طلب بسيط 
ممكن اعرف من حضرك اين توجد اماكن دورات التكييف المركزى داخل مصر
واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (9 مايو 2009)

رجاء للي عندوا معلومات عن نظام التبريد vrb او مقال عنه ...


----------



## م/زيكو تك (9 مايو 2009)

ليس vrb

ولكن variable refrigerant volume ))VRV  ))او(( VRF ((variable refrigerant flow

,واليك بعض المعلومات

*variable refrigerant volume*

Variable Refrigerant Volume

Variable Refrigerant Flow System

Variable Refrigerant Flow System


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 مايو 2009)

يا سلام عليك يا ابو الزيك
دائما على اهبة الاستعداد لتقديم العون والمساعدة


----------



## ola arbab (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم. انا طالبة معمارية. مشروع تخرجي مطار. اريد ان اعرف افضل طريقة لتكييفه من غير الإضطرار لعمل سقف مستعار و أي تفاصيل ممكنه عن النظام المقترح.


----------



## يحيى صابوني (11 مايو 2009)

الطلب دراسة نموذجية حديثة للتكييف بالهواء للأبنية السكنية والمصانع تصلح كنموذج(مرجع) للأستئناس به عند الدراسة الحقيقة للمبن او المصنع ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أختي ola rabab 
أولا بالنسبة لعدم وجود سقف مستعار و استغلال الارتفاع معماريا فهذا شيء جميل
و لكن عمليا لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه -من وجهة نظري الميكانيكية- بسبب وجود العديد من الخدمات كأنابيب مرشات الإطفاء و( تغذية المياه و الصرف الصحي _قد يكونوا غير مهمين حسب أماكن الحمامات و المانهول و عدد الطوابق_) و لكن أنابيب الإطفاء تبقى ظاهرة للعيان و لذلك أيضا مجاري الهواء ضرورية و لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها.
و لكن هناك طريقة و لا أظنها فعالة في معظم الدول العربية أو الحارة نسبيا
و هي عبارة عن أنابيب بداخلها ماء مبرد لدرجة 5-6 درجات و تدفن بداخل حوائط المبنى -أو نادرا بالأرضية- و تكون هذه الأنابيب ذات ناقلية عالية للحرارة.
هذا النظام مستخدم في أوروبا و قد سألت عنه سابقا بالنسبة لدول الخليج من قبل المزودين و كان الجواب بالنفي.

http://www.aquathermpipe.com/overview-of-climasystem.html
هذا الموقع لأحد المزودين



و السلام
م.أمين مطر


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي يحيى صابوني
طلبك ممكن تكتسبه بقراءة المواضيع في المنتدى لأنها تحتوي على كيفية الحسابات و توزيع الهواء.
و إذا كان عندك مشروع تقوم به حاليا و واجهتك مشكلة ممكن أن نتناقش بها جميعا
و السلام عليكم


----------



## zanitty (11 مايو 2009)

ola arbab قال:


> السلام عليكم. انا طالبة معمارية. مشروع تخرجي مطار. اريد ان اعرف افضل طريقة لتكييفه من غير الإضطرار لعمل سقف مستعار و أي تفاصيل ممكنه عن النظام المقترح.


كما قال المهندس امين هو مهم للكثير من التطبيقات الميكانيكيه
و لكن بالنسبه للتكيف من الممكن لو عندك مساحه خلف الجدران ان تمررى بها الدكت و تخلى المخارج كلها من الحيطان (الجدران) و تبقى الجريلات side discharge و مواسير الميه و الصرف ممكن ميبقوش ظاهرين فى كل المبنى بس مش عارف هتتصرفى ازاى فى مواسير الحريق
كمان فيه نظام فى التكيف (معنديش اى مرجع ليه) انه مسارات الهوا بتكون معمول حسابها فى ال precast slab و بيكون متساب فراغات لمجارى الهوا البارد و و معمول حساب مخارج الهوا (و الله اعلم)


----------



## مهم جدا- (11 مايو 2009)

ياليت تساعدوني لأنه مهم جدا 

انا عندي مكيف يوجين سبيلت 
طبعا كان يهرب موية , فاضطريت اني اقوم ببعض التنظيف , فيوم خلصت 
وشغلت الزر .. الجهاز ما اشتغل وصار يطلع صوت ( رنين) يعني كم رنة تكون متباعدة شوي 

وما ادري وش اسوي ياليت تساعدوني بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## ola arbab (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ (zanitty). انا عجبتني جدا فكرة النظام بتاع ال ( precast slap) عارفة قلت ما عندك اي مرجع. بس لو عندك اي فكرة عن اسم النظام عشان اقدر اعمل بحث. تكون مشكور جدا.


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

ola arbab قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ (zanitty). انا عجبتني جدا فكرة النظام بتاع ال ( precast slap) عارفة قلت ما عندك اي مرجع. بس لو عندك اي فكرة عن اسم النظام عشان اقدر اعمل بحث. تكون مشكور جدا.


انتظرى منى رد على يوم الخميس باذن الله و ربنا ييسر الامور و يبقى قبل كده


----------



## zanitty (12 مايو 2009)

جربى هنا كده
www.*saif*nomansaid.com
www.saudi-pc.com


----------



## م.علي الزبيدي (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تساعدوني في كيفية ربط السبلت يونت من حيث ( الآسلاك الكهربائية ، ربط الأنابيب ، كيفية فتح قفل التبريد عند ربط الأنابيب بين القطعتين indoor and outdoor لأني اشتريت جهاز سبلت واريد ان اتعلم كيفية نصبه
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقديروالأحترام


----------



## saheb (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بداية جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه الجهود الخيرة في خدمة العلم والناس وارجو مساعدتي في تزويدي بصور او فلم فيديو يوضح المراحل العملية (التنفيذ في موقع العمل) في تنصيب جهاز تكييف مركزي يستخدم الماء كوسيط للتبريد وبسعة عالية على ان تكون محركات التشغيل خارج البناية المكيفة .ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم في تلبية طلبي خاصا وانني بامس الحاجة لهذه المعلومه.


----------



## noureddine012 (25 مايو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة عاجلة جدا*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:​إخواني المهندسين, المرجو منكم مساعدتي على إنجاز مشروع نهاية التكوين,المتمتل في محاولة تبريد قطعة أرض( رخام) مساحتها 2m² حيت أن هده القطعة غير محجوبة عن أشعة الشمس حيث تصل الحرارة الى37°c ,والمطلوب هو تحديد الأحمال الحرارية و القدرة اللازمة لتبريد هده القطعة والمحافضة عى حرارتها في حوالي25°c
تقبلوا مني أسمى عبارات الشكر و الإمتنان لانه وبصراحة كل شيئ في هذا المنتدى متميز جدا جدا


----------



## zanitty (25 مايو 2009)

noureddine012 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:​
> إخواني المهندسين, المرجو منكم مساعدتي على إنجاز مشروع نهاية التكوين,المتمتل في محاولة تبريد قطعة أرض( رخام) مساحتها 2m² حيت أن هده القطعة غير محجوبة عن أشعة الشمس حيث تصل الحرارة الى37°c ,والمطلوب هو تحديد الأحمال الحرارية و القدرة اللازمة لتبريد هده القطعة والمحافضة عى حرارتها في حوالي25°c
> تقبلوا مني أسمى عبارات الشكر و الإمتنان لانه وبصراحة كل شيئ في هذا المنتدى متميز جدا جدا


 حبيبى نور
معلش مش فاهم طلبك او بمعنى اصح مواصفات الغرفه
يعنى ايه 2 متر مربع ؟ دى صغيره اوى اصلا
يا ريت لو فيه رسم حتى لو اسكتش تبعته لنا


----------



## فراس السوري (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اتمنى منكم ما الاعطال في المكيف split type وكيفية اصلاحها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## noureddine012 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اخي zanitty انا لم اقل ان الامر متعلق بغرفة بل بمساحة ارض ما بها لا جدران ولا سقف
على الشكل التالي:
انضر الملغ المرفق 
وشكرا على مساعدتك


----------



## zanitty (26 مايو 2009)

noureddine012 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني
> اخي zanitty انا لم اقل ان الامر متعلق بغرفة بل بمساحة ارض ما بها لا جدران ولا سقف
> على الشكل التالي:
> انضر الملغ المرفق
> وشكرا على مساعدتك


 مش فاهم برضه
يعنى حته ارض مكشوفه
طب و دى هتكيفها ازاى 
يعنى انت مثلا عاوز تكيف حاجه شبه الشارع كده فى الطريق العام
لو الموضوع كده يبقى انا بجد معرفش و منتظر الاجابه بلهفه اكتر منك من اى حد تانى


----------



## طالب مفيد (27 مايو 2009)

أرجو امدادي بكتالوجات لمكيفات كارير وميتسوبيشي


----------



## sherif abou freikh (28 مايو 2009)

*برنامج لحساب اوزان مجارى الهواء*

الاح الفاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد
ارجو ارسال برنامج لحساب اوزان مجارى الهواء الخاصة بالتكييف حسب سمك الصاج
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

sherif abou freikh قال:


> الاح الفاضل
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> ارجو ارسال برنامج لحساب اوزان مجارى الهواء الخاصة بالتكييف حسب سمك الصاج
> وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية


 خش ع الموضوع ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129622-2.html مشاركه رقم 54


----------



## noureddine012 (30 مايو 2009)

*تأكيد*

انا لسه ملقتش الحل:80: 
المرجوا إمدادي بأي معلومة متعلقة بالامر
أنا حطرح الموضوع كاملا:
المسألة وما فيها هي انه عندنا بالمغرب خصوصا مدينة مراكش معروفة بالسياحة والحرارة المرتفعة في فصل الصيف وكما هو معروف المدينة مش مدينة ساحلية لدا ففيها الكتير من المسابح
فنص مشروع نهاية التكوين متمتل في تبريد سواحل هده المسابح لكي لايشعر الإنسان بحرارة الارض إدا كان بيتمشى جنب البيسين
وإعلمو إخواني أن الموضوع هام جدا لانه يجب علي تقديم المشروع يوم التلاتاء المقبل لدا أي معلومة فهي مفيدة جدا جدا وتقبلو مني الشكر الجزيل:81::81:


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

noureddine012 قال:


> انا لسه ملقتش الحل:80:
> المرجوا إمدادي بأي معلومة متعلقة بالامر
> أنا حطرح الموضوع كاملا:
> المسألة وما فيها هي انه عندنا بالمغرب خصوصا مدينة مراكش معروفة بالسياحة والحرارة المرتفعة في فصل الصيف وكما هو معروف المدينة مش مدينة ساحلية لدا ففيها الكتير من المسابح
> ...


طيب يا نور اذا زى ما بتقول الموضوع منتشر عندكم و مشهور اكيد فيه تكنولوجيا معينه المختصين بالشغل ده يقدروا يعملوها فحاول تزور الشركات اللى نفذت النوعيه دى من المشاريع قبل كده و تتعرف منهم عن الطرق او حاول تشوف مكاتب استشاريه كبيره 
انا كل اللى فى دماغى انك ممكن تعمل مواسير بارده جدا تمشى تحت الرخام و تعمل عمل المبادل الحرارى 
بس شكل المواسير هتمشى فى شبكه زى السربنتينه مثلا او هتمشى عدله او حساباتها ايه او اصلا الموضوع هينفع و اللا لا او درجه الحراره فى المواسير كام او او او 
كل الاساله دى انا معرفلهاش اجابه هو اصلا ده مجرد تخيل للحل 
بجد لو عرفت حاجه ابقى قول لى عشان انا كده ممكن اتجنن :86:


----------



## noureddine012 (30 مايو 2009)

انا مقلتش انه الموضوع منتشر هنه عندنا 
اللي منتشر هو المشكل بحد داته 
وحسب البحوت الي اقوم بها فإنة المششروع حيتطبق في احد الفنادق في دبي الي حينفتح في 2010 لاكن مفيش اي معلومة عن الحسابات 
ومتل ماقلت انا فكرت انه حيتعمل المبخر على شكل serpontain تحت الرخام و استغل ماء البيسين لتبريد المكتف 
وححاول ابحت اكتر في انضمة pompe a chaleur الي بتستغل درجة حرارة الارض في عملها وابق اقول لك على كل جديد
كما انه راسلت كمان cooling masters لاكن متوصلتش برد لسه
وشرا على المحاولة


----------



## golf speed (10 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم يا مهندسين
اانا عايز اعكل نظام تبريد زى دا











بس انا محتاج تقولولى على ضاغط معين يكون موجود فى السوق المصرى
وطول مواسير المكثف والمبخر (علشان انا سمعت ان طول المواسير ليه طريقه حساب ولو الحساب اتعمل غلط بلوف الضاغط بتتحرق)
وقطرها علما بان طوال المبخر مش هينفع يزيد عن 65cm
شكرا مقدما وارجو سرعه الرد هل الموضوع دا هينفع ولا لا


----------



## noureddine012 (14 يونيو 2009)

المرجوا امدادي ببعض المسائل الخاصه بحسابات دراسه الهواء traitement d air مع الحلول و شكرا


----------



## noureddine012 (14 يونيو 2009)

انواع الزيوت المستعمله مع وسائط التبريد:56::56:


----------



## محمود المعايطه (14 يونيو 2009)

ممكن بالتفصيل شرح عن السوبر هيت والصب كوول وكيفيه حسابه


----------



## عبدالرحمن 2 (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

عندي مكيف سبلت من نوع هيونداي 1800 وحدة

كان شغال تمام وصار عندي إنقطاع في تيار الكهرباء ورجع اشتغل لكن المكيف ما اشتغل !!

والشاشة الصغيرة الي كان يطلع فيها درجة البرودة طلع لي لما أشغل المكيف h6 وما يشتغل شي غير الشاشة يعني واقف بس الشاشة الي تشتغل ومكتوب عليها h6

أفيدوني الله يخليكم​


----------



## سمراء عدن (20 يونيو 2009)

خيييييييييييييييييير


----------



## asd_84 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا
كيف حالكم

عندي استفسار

كيف وعلى اي اساس يتم توزيع الدفيوزرات ؟؟؟

المثال:
وحده 2000 cfmويوزع عليها 8 دفيوزر فانا افترضت ان المسافة بين كل دفيوزر والثاني 2متر فايه رايكم ؟؟

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 يونيو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا
> كيف حالكم
> 
> عندي استفسار
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام اخي الحبيب

وكالعاده مش هقولك ولكن هدلك علشان تكتسب المعرفه بنفسك
والموضوع بسيط وستجد شرحه في الكتاب من صفحه 58 الى صفحه72
والكتاب على الرابط التالي






كتاب جميل بالعربي عن التكييف المركزي ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## asd_84 (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك معلمي العزيز

الله يجزيك خير بس انا عاوز الخبرة برده

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 يونيو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> شكرا لك معلمي العزيز
> 
> الله يجزيك خير بس انا عاوز الخبرة برده
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين


اخي اسد اعتقد انك لم تتطلع على الكتاب فبل الرد
الموضوع حسابي بحت ولابد من الحسابه حسب نوع مخارج الهواء المطلوب تركيبها


----------



## السياب احمد (21 يونيو 2009)

بارم الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## السياب احمد (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك اسف على هذه الخطاء المطبعي


----------



## م شهاب (21 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انا محتاج معلومات عن صيانة شيلرات التبريد بالماء 
اي الاخطاء الشائعة وما هي الاشياء التي يتوجب على المهندس الانتباه لها 
ولكم مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## asd_84 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس زيكو 

انا اطلعت على الكتاب بالفعل قبل ما ارد عليك 

وانا اقصد موضوع الخبره هو الخبرة عامة وليست الخبرة في الموضوع ده 

على العموم عاوز اقولك على حاجة مش ممكن اني استخدم الدكتيليتور في تحديد ابعاد الموزع بناء على معلومة السرعة ومعدل السريان وثبات الاحتكاك

واسف على التاخر في الرد عليك 

جزاك الله خيرا 

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2009)

بص يا اسد يا شرس يا مفترس 
موضوع الدفيوزرات ده انت بتحدد عدده زى ما انت قلت
اول خطوه
على حسب انت عندك كام سى اف ام محتاجهم للمكان 
تانى خطوه تحدد نوع مخارج الهوا اللى هتستخدمها هل هى سلوت و اللا لينيار بار جريل و اللا دفيوزر مربع و لو هى سلوت هتبقى كام سلوت (غالبا اللى بيحدد كده اللى هيعمل التصميم الداخلى للفيلا على حسب شكل السقف المستعار اللى هو عاوز يخرجه) و ساعات هتلاقى جريلات دائريه مطلوب منك تعملها عشان تحقق ديور معين 
تالت خطوه
عرفت السى اف ام و الشكل تروح رامى نفسك فى حضن اى كتالوج جريلات و تشوف اعلى سى اف ام بيخرجه النوع اللى انت اخترته بحيث يحقق لك مستوى الصوت المسموح (اللى هو تقريبا فى اغلب التطبيقات مينفعش يزيد عن 35 بس فيه حالات بيوصل فيها ل 50 ديسبل) مع مراعاه ان سرعه خروج الهوا بتبقى غالبا 500 قدم للدقيقه fpm 
رابع خطوه 
تروح قاسم السى اف ام الاجماليه للمكان على السى اف ام للمخرج الواحد يطلع لك عدد المخارج اللى انت هتحتاجها للمكان
ملحوظه 1
يستحسن تزود عدد المخارج لو فيه امكانيه لكده عشان تبقى فى ال safe side على راى حبيبى ابو البيد
ملحوظه 2
الكلام اللى فات بالنسبه للوحدات اللى بنتعامل معاها بوحده العدد زى الدفيوزرات 
لكن لو الوحده بتتعامل معاها بوحده الطول زى الجريلات بانواعها هتعمل نفس الخطوات بس تتعامل مع وحده طول يعنى بدل ما الدفيوزر الواحد مثلا بيديلنا 1000 سى اف ام هنشوف المتر الواحد للوحده دى يديلنا كام و نكمل باقى الخطوات عادى


----------



## مشاري69 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم:
اخواني ياليت تفيدوني عن الصدا الجلفاني في التبريد والتكيف؟


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بص يا اسد يا شرس يا مفترس
> موضوع الدفيوزرات ده انت بتحدد عدده زى ما انت قلت
> اول خطوه
> على حسب انت عندك كام سى اف ام محتاجهم للمكان
> ...



الله ينور عليك يا هندسة:75:
ايه الجمال ده:d


----------



## بومنار (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لجميع الاخوة الافاضل القائمين على شئون هذا الموقع الرائع
لدى طلب عسى ان يوفقنى واجده هنا 
انا فى مسيس الحاجة لصغية عقد صيانة التكييف المركزى صيغة عقد سنوى علما اننى اعمل فى الكويت
وفقكم الله لفعل الخيرات


----------



## asd_84 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا

الله يجزيك خيرا اخي في الله زانيتي 

ودمت عونا لنا بعون الله

الرد فعلا فادني وانا هعيد حساباتي بناءا عليه

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وزادك من فضله

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (30 يونيو 2009)

لاتنسى مدى الناشر ولم يذكره الاخ زانيتي في شرحه-وهو من اهم العوامل لتوزيع الهواء بصوره جيده في المكان


----------



## zanitty (1 يوليو 2009)

معك حق اخى زيكو و لكن المدى لا نحتاجه الا فى الاماكن ذات الارتفاعات العاليه و يستخدم لها نوع معين و ه و ال high jet diffuser و ايضا يمكن اختياره بنفس الطريقه السابقه وفقا لمواصفاته فى الكتالوج


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يوليو 2009)

هيه في الكتالوجات فعلا شكل انتشار الهواء زي ماقال زنيتي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 يوليو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> معك حق اخى زيكو و لكن المدى لا نحتاجه الا فى الاماكن ذات الارتفاعات العاليه و يستخدم لها نوع معين و ه و ال high jet diffuser و ايضا يمكن اختياره بنفس الطريقه السابقه وفقا لمواصفاته فى الكتالوج


 
لا نحتاجه الا فى الاماكن ذات الارتفاعات العاليه و يستخدم لها نوع معين و ه و ال high jet diffuser 
اختلف معاك لاننا نحتاجه في جميع انواع واشكال موزعات الهواء عاليه او عاديه

ايضا يمكن اختياره بنفس الطريقه السابقه وفقا لمواصفاته فى الكتالوج
اللي اعرفه اننا بنحسبه ولا نختاره


عموما اعتقد انكم لم تلاحظوا الممرجع اللذي اشرت اليه وبه امثله محلوله لتوضح وتساعد على فهم الفكره--وعموما كل شيخ وله طريقه وطبعا انتوا عارفين الكلمه الشهيره-- اللي هيحاسب على المشاريب هو اللي هيشيل الليله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 يوليو 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> هيه في الكتالوجات فعلا شكل انتشار الهواء زي ماقال زنيتي


 
اعتقد انك لم تفهم مناقشه الموضوع جيدا لاني لا اتكلم على شكل وانما حساااااااااااااااااب مدى الانتشار لموزع الهواء


----------



## toktok66 (1 يوليو 2009)

وما هو المقصود بحساب مدى الانتشار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طالب علم مبتدئ (5 يوليو 2009)

*مساعدة يأهل الخير*

اخوكم جديد طالب علم جاهل لوتكرمتم وشرحتوا لي كيفية عمل بلف في ماسورة الشحن [ الخدمة ] والطرد وللأنبوبة الشعرية والفلتر وان تكون بالصور لأن اخووووووووووووووووووووكم جاهل وحااااااب يتعلم وجاااااااااااااااااااااد لاتبخلوا عليه من علمكم وجزاكم الخيركله آمييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 يوليو 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء ....
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على هذا الكتاب:
HVAC:Handbook of Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning for Design and Implementation

BY: ALI VEDAVARZ, PH.D., PE
Deputy Director of Engineering, New York City Capital Projects,
New York City Housing Authority and
Industry Professor, Polytechnic University, Brooklyn, NY
SUNIL KUMAR, PH.D.
Professor of Mechanical Engineering and Dean of Graduate School
Polytechnic University, Brooklyn, NY
MUHAMMED IQBAL HUSSAIN, PE
Mechanical Engineer, Department of Citywide Administrative Services
New York City, NY

2007
INDUSTRIAL PRESS INC.
NEW YORK

Copyright 2007, Industrial Press Inc., New York, NY - www.industrialpress.com

علما أنه لدي نسخة غير كاملة من هذا الكتاب الرائع (فقط فصلين من الكتاب)

ومشكورين مسبقا


----------



## وليد البنا (8 يوليو 2009)

*ارجو المساعده*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوانى واصدقائى الاعزاء 

كتاب مهم جدا فى مجال تبريد المناطق وصعب جدا الحصول عليه 

ارجو من المحترفين فى البحث مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخه من الكتاب 

*district cooling best practice guide*

وجزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## khaled 80 (15 يوليو 2009)

*سؤال للأخ المحترم خالد العسيلي ولكل من يحب المساعدة عن موضوع التهوية وحساب الأحمال
هل يوجد جداول تحدد لنا كثافة الأشخاص في كل نوع من الغرف أو الأبنية (مسجد -مكاتب -صالات- مسرح----الخ) أو بمعنى آخر درجة الإشغال للمكان(عددالأشخاص في المتر المربع مثلا) أم نقدر عدد الأشخاص بشكل تقريبي وبمعنى أكثر وضوح 
أنا عندي مبنى مؤلف من عدة طوابق ويحتوي على مكاتب متنوعة وصالات للمراجعين وممرات كيف استطيع ان احدد عدد الأشخاص في هذا المبنى وبالتالي كمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص لكي أستطيع تحديد كمية الهواء الجديد اللازم للتهوية وكذلك من أجل حساب الأحمال الحرارية الناتجة عن الأشخاص . بغض النظر عن طريقة حساب كمية هواء التغذية اعتمادا على الحمل المحسوس أو الحمل الكامن ومن ثم تحديد كمية الهواء المعاد وتحديد كمية الهواء الجديد . وهل هذه الطريقة (أي تحديد عدد الأشخاص في المبنىوضربها بكمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص) هي طريقة صحيحة لحساب كمية الهواء الفريش أرجو المساعدة وارسال الجداول المساعدة اذا كانت متوفرة لديكم . أنا بانتظار ردودكم واقتراحاتكم أذا كان هناك طرق أخرى*


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

khaled 80 قال:


> *سؤال للأخ المحترم خالد العسيلي ولكل من يحب المساعدة عن موضوع التهوية وحساب الأحمال*
> *هل يوجد جداول تحدد لنا كثافة الأشخاص في كل نوع من الغرف أو الأبنية (مسجد -مكاتب -صالات- مسرح----الخ) أو بمعنى آخر درجة الإشغال للمكان(عددالأشخاص في المتر المربع مثلا) أم نقدر عدد الأشخاص بشكل تقريبي وبمعنى أكثر وضوح *
> *أنا عندي مبنى مؤلف من عدة طوابق ويحتوي على مكاتب متنوعة وصالات للمراجعين وممرات كيف استطيع ان احدد عدد الأشخاص في هذا المبنى وبالتالي كمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص لكي أستطيع تحديد كمية الهواء الجديد اللازم للتهوية وكذلك من أجل حساب الأحمال الحرارية الناتجة عن الأشخاص . بغض النظر عن طريقة حساب كمية هواء التغذية اعتمادا على الحمل المحسوس أو الحمل الكامن ومن ثم تحديد كمية الهواء المعاد وتحديد كمية الهواء الجديد . وهل هذه الطريقة (أي تحديد عدد الأشخاص في المبنىوضربها بكمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص) هي طريقة صحيحة لحساب كمية الهواء الفريش أرجو المساعدة وارسال الجداول المساعدة اذا كانت متوفرة لديكم . أنا بانتظار ردودكم واقتراحاتكم أذا كان هناك طرق أخرى*


بعد اذن العزيز خالد ان سمح لى بالرد
بالطبع توجد جداول لهذا الغرضو ساحاول ادراجها لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (15 يوليو 2009)

أريد : 1- كتاب به أمثله وتمارين بالعربي عن التبريد والتكيف
2 - أريد شرح طريقة أستخدام المخطط السايكومتري لأيجاد h0 و hi و v0


----------



## محمود عبدالله حسان (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشكتى مشكلة
انا عندى جهاز كمبيوتر
متتخضش انا قرأت القوانين و السؤال متعلق بالتبريد
التبريد على البروسيسور بيتم بواسطة 
مواسير نحاس
المواسير دى مشحونة غاز تبريد
و كفاءتها قلت
ممكن تقولى على مائع تبريد يناسب المشكلة دى
و دى صورة للمواسير
يا ريت الرد السريع





اسف على الأطالة​


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2009)

khaled 80 قال:


> *سؤال للأخ المحترم خالد العسيلي ولكل من يحب المساعدة عن موضوع التهوية وحساب الأحمال*
> *هل يوجد جداول تحدد لنا كثافة الأشخاص في كل نوع من الغرف أو الأبنية (مسجد -مكاتب -صالات- مسرح----الخ) أو بمعنى آخر درجة الإشغال للمكان(عددالأشخاص في المتر المربع مثلا) أم نقدر عدد الأشخاص بشكل تقريبي وبمعنى أكثر وضوح *
> *أنا عندي مبنى مؤلف من عدة طوابق ويحتوي على مكاتب متنوعة وصالات للمراجعين وممرات كيف استطيع ان احدد عدد الأشخاص في هذا المبنى وبالتالي كمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص لكي أستطيع تحديد كمية الهواء الجديد اللازم للتهوية وكذلك من أجل حساب الأحمال الحرارية الناتجة عن الأشخاص . بغض النظر عن طريقة حساب كمية هواء التغذية اعتمادا على الحمل المحسوس أو الحمل الكامن ومن ثم تحديد كمية الهواء المعاد وتحديد كمية الهواء الجديد . وهل هذه الطريقة (أي تحديد عدد الأشخاص في المبنىوضربها بكمية الهواء اللازمة لكل شخص) هي طريقة صحيحة لحساب كمية الهواء الفريش أرجو المساعدة وارسال الجداول المساعدة اذا كانت متوفرة لديكم . أنا بانتظار ردودكم واقتراحاتكم أذا كان هناك طرق أخرى*


 


zanitty قال:


> بعد اذن العزيز خالد ان سمح لى بالرد
> بالطبع توجد جداول لهذا الغرضو ساحاول ادراجها لاحقا باذن الله


اتفضل يا باشا هتلاقى طلبك فى صفحه 12 فى الملف الاولانى اللى فى المرفقات و و الملف التانى بحاله بيتكلم عن الموضوع يا سى دى


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بحساب حمل التبريد لقاعة محاضرات بالطريقه المعروفه أي بحساب كل أحمال الشمس والأشخاص والتهوية
وغيرها .
وفي النهاية بالحساب وجدت أن النتيجة 168000 btu / hr . يعني السؤال :
كم أحتاج عدد مكيفات لتكفية النتيجة السابقه ؟ وما نوع المكيف ؟


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2009)

انت محتاج 14 طن تقدر تجيب وحده باكج 15 طن و اى نوع حسب الافضل فى بلدك


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (18 يوليو 2009)

*كيف نحسب هبوط الضغط في مجاري الهواء*

كيف نحسب هبوط الضغط في مجاري الهواءأرجو من الأخوة في الموقع شرح هذا الموضوع مع العلم أني وجدت برامج لحساب هبوط الضغط ولكن بدون مثال مرسوم أرجو من الأخوة الكرام وضع مثال محلول مع الرسم المرافق له لفهم كيفية الحساب وشكرا لكل من يهتم سلفا".
أرجو ثانية أن يكون المثال مع رسم مرافق لهمع كامل تقديري للجميع


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2009)

ولا برنامج و لا حاجه يا جميل 
انت لو بتشتغل على الدكتلاتور (سواء هارد كوبى او سوفت كوبى) هتلاقى من ضمن النتايج حاجه اسمها head loss و هتلاقى قيمه معينه لكل 100 قدم خد القيمه دى و تشوف الطول اللى عندك و تنسبه لل 100 قدم يعنى لو عندك طول 20 قدم يبقى القيمه تقسمها على 5 اللى هى 20/100 و يبقى ده الدروب بتاع الفرعه دى
و هكذا على كل الفروع اللى عندك و فى الاخر تجمعهم على بعض يبقى ده الهبوط النهائى 
ملحوظه 
الاكواع و الرديوسرات و التيهات ليهم جداول تطلع منهم الهبوط بتاعهم على حسب مقاس كل واحده لكن لو عاوز تحسب حسابات ع السريع (اللى انا بعمله يعنى) تحسب اى fitting كانه 10 متر من نفس المقاس بتاعه يعنى لو عندك كوع مقاسه 14*16 بوسه اعتبره فرع مقاسه 14*16 و طوله 10 متر 
طبعا ده لو عاوز ححسابات على السريع و تديلك قيمه تقريبيه مش حقيقيه لانك كده كده فى الاخر لما بتطلع قيمه الهبوط الكلى بتزود عليها معامل امان عشان تحدد ضغط المروحه فاى فروق هتروح فى النص 
اتمنى اكون عرفت اشرح حاجه


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (19 يوليو 2009)

أخي زانيتي شكرا" لك ولمحاولة المساعدة التي قدمتها ................. ولكن بصراحة أنا أعمل بهذه الطريقة التي ذكرتها مع بعض الإختلاف في قيمة الكوع وكنت أريد أن أنتقل إلى حالة علمية أكثر ومرجعية أكثر وأنا لدي الجداول التي تساعدنا في حساب الهبوط في الأكواع والتيهات والرديوسر من أشري ولكن ما كنت أطمح إليه ربط هذه العملية مع مثال مرسوم حتى تكون هذه العملية الهامة جدا واضحة وأعود للتأكيد على المثال المرسوم مع الحل المرافق له لحسم بعض الإختلافات في هذه الحساباتولكي تكون واضحة لي ولكل الأخوة المهتمين والذين يحتاجون لهذه العملية .أعود وأكرر شكري وتقديري لك أخي زانيتي ولجهودك .


----------



## zanitty (19 يوليو 2009)

لا داعى للشكر يا اخى 
و الطريقه اللى انا شرحتها صحيحه جدا و ممكن تستعملها و انت فى بطنك بطيخه صيفى 
انا جربت برامج كتير و محستش ان فيه حاجه منهم عليها القيمه 
احسن حاجه تعمل لك ملف اكسل تدخل فيه المعادلات و هو يجمع لك اوتوماتك دى اسرع حاجه


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء تزويدي ببعض المعلومات حول معاما صناعة ألواح الجليد


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي

................... مطلوب مشروع بحث للتخرج في التبريد والتكييف.............
محتاج لمساعدتكم يا اخواني المهندسين....
***********************
غير مسموح بوضع عناوين الكترونية


----------



## باسل محمد ادريس (27 يوليو 2009)

أريد كتاب بالأنجليزي أو العربي لطريقة القراءة من المخططات مثل المخططت السايكوميتري و الأمونيا وغيرها من المخططات ؟ أو لو في أحد يعلم الطريقه يمكن يلخصها لي بشرح بسيط خاصه الخريطة الأمونيا


----------



## DIF Abdallah (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إنني في حاجة لدليل الثلاجات من نوع Kelvinator 
فعندي في الورشة ثلاجة من النوع القديم لهذه الشركة وهي في صحة جيدة فقط بعض الترميمات
ولا أريد أن أغير فيها الكثير. 
لم أجد الرقم التسلسلي عليها.


----------



## E.YAZAN (31 يوليو 2009)

*جازاكم الله خيرا*

:75:*الله يعطيك العافيه معلوماتكم قيمة و مفيدة​*
​


----------



## vip.saher (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكم شبااااااااااااااااااااااب

عندي مكيف سبيلت ونقلته من مكانه لمكان ثاني
طبعاً لازم يتعبى فريون جديد
السوال : هل فيه انواع للفريون والا كلها واحد
انا خايف يكون فيه انواع رديئه تضر الاسبيلت
عامل التكييف وراني اسطوانه فريون مكتوب عليها كرفت
وانا الاسبيلت عندي نوعه( الزامل ) 24 وحده​


----------



## eng_tohame (4 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله في كل فاعل خير*

احتاج الي تصميم تكييف مسجد مساحة 500متر


----------



## asd_84 (8 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا 

احبتي في الله اعذروني لعدم المشاركة كل هذه الفترة 

والله يعلم عذري فسامحوني


----------



## asd_84 (8 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام 

انا ابحث عن كتاب سمعت انه من الكتب القيمة في المجال ولكنه غير موجود تقريبا على النت

والكتاب تفاصيله كالاتي:
the design manual that remains and industry standard
design manual for heating, ventillation, plumbing and air conditioning systems
Author: LEE KENDRICK
Publisher
Technical standards publications

فبرجاء من وفقه الله وتفضل عليه في الحصول عليه ان يتفضل علينا به 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DIF Abdallah (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
إلى أخي vip.saher

عند نقل السبليت عليك غلق القنوات بطريقة مخصصة لحفظ الفريون
وبذلك ليس عليك إعادة ملئه

أنا عندي شعار

أترك المهنة لموليه

أي

يا باري القوس بريا بيس يحسنه لا تفسد القوس، أعط القوس باريها

واتق الله

الناس يدرسون سنوات للعمل على ذلك وأنتم تحسبون أنفسكم فاهمين وشاطرين.


----------



## DIF Abdallah (9 أغسطس 2009)

نسيت أن أقول لك أن الفريون هو r22


واتق الله


----------



## mgeldin (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى واخواتى الاعزاء
عندى سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه 
هل طول او قصر الكابلرى له علاقه بكفائه التبريد؟
وارجو الافاده ان كان هناك كتب بالعربيه فى مثل هذه المواضيع ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد سعيد كرمة (10 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت ايدك مشرفنا العزيز على هدا الموضوع اما مشكلة الاخ صاحب السبلت هدا الصوت بسبب الاهتزازات حاول تثبيت in dooer


----------



## momh (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على تعاونكم معنا


----------



## خالد ابونائب (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تجيب مع الاسبليت مكيف مويه عشان يزيد الرطوبه في الجو 
وانا كمان بفضل ميتسوبيشي 
ومافي احلى من الجو المرطب


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (20 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة لو تكرمتو علينا بالرد
في حدا عندو شرح برنامج 
trane trace 700

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salem1982 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## الطالب المسلم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يجزيكم الخير
انا منزل هذا الفصل مادتين بقولو انهم صعبات جدا
فارجو منكم مساعدتي باي شيء يسهل علي الموضوع من كتب او فيديوهات او اي شيء تاني
مع العلم انه دراستي باللغة الانجليزية يعني يا ريت يكون شغلات بالعربي
المادتين هم (ديناميكا متقدمة واهتزازات)و(تصميم 1)
انا بستنى ان شاء الله*


----------



## zanitty (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الطالب المسلم قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يجزيكم الخير
> انا منزل هذا الفصل مادتين بقولو انهم صعبات جدا
> فارجو منكم مساعدتي باي شيء يسهل علي الموضوع من كتب او فيديوهات او اي شيء تاني
> ...


اولا لو دراستك بالنجليزى انصحك تقرا بالانجليزى
ثانيا اللى انت بتسال عليه هتلاقيه فى قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه باستفاضه مش فى قسم التكييف 
ثالثا ربنا يوفقك و كل الطلبه امين


----------



## asaro (7 سبتمبر 2009)

لدي سبلت نوع كرافت واود ان اعرف كيف اقوم بفحص الوحدة الخارجية لانها تشكو من عطل


----------



## asaro (7 سبتمبر 2009)

:56:السلام عليكم 
لدي سبلت نوع كرافت واود فحص الوحدة الخارجية لان الكومبريسور لايعمل فما العمل يا اخي


----------



## فنى كهرباء10 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء افادكم الله وجزاكم عنا خيرا امامى مشكله فى جهاز تكييف اسبلت شارب التكييف على وضع التبريد يعمل جيدا وذا تم تغيير نظام العمل على السخن يعمل لمدة دقيقة ثم يفصل نهائيا فما هو العطل وما الحل افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## basim88 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء منكم تزويدنا بمعلومات عن البكجات الخاصه بتبريد صالات العمليات في المستشفيات full fresh air&laminar flow


----------



## اكسبى فيستا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله ,
اخوانى المهندسين , ممكن اى حد يفدنى بمعلومات عن تصميم وتنفيذ البحيرات الصناعية والاعمال الميكانيكية الخاصة بها.


----------



## احمد السيدحسن (19 سبتمبر 2009)

انامساعد فنى مبتداء وعوز اخد دورة تكيف ومش عارف امكنها او الاماكن الكويسة الى اخد فيها دورة


----------



## shart (25 سبتمبر 2009)

حبيبي الوكيل له دور مهم بس خذ في الوكلاء عبرة بدون المكيفات
1- lg الحسن والحسين أبنا غازي علي إبراهيم شاكر جنوب لبنان (حج والم يعد) شيعة وله من إسمة نصيب
2- المتبولي سامسونج مصري (حج والم يعد) ويديرها مصاريه حرامية وسارقين الشركة قبل المواط وخصوصاً ناصر إمام في الرياض
3- الزقزوز مصري (حج والم يعد ) حليوين وبضاعتهم ماهيب شينة- أوجنرال- شيقو هايسنز -قليم قاز
4- السويلم والعيسى أوسخ من حقين حج ولم يعد وثالثهم الجفالي الله يخلف 
5- بالعربي حنا نتعامل مع وكلا لصوص


----------



## م.باسو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيكم الف عافيه وجزاكم الله خير 
ابغى شرح مبسط لطريقة عمل مكيف الباكج يونيت و التشيلر يونيت 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الطالب المسلم (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا سمحتم ان توفروا لي هذه الكتب واذا كانت لهم حلول فذلك افضل ان شاء الله
الكتاب الاول لمادة انظمة الات كهربائية(electric machinery fundemental)
stephen chapman
3rd edition 1998

الكتاب الثاني لمادة تبريد1
(principles of refregiration)
roy j.dossaf
5th edition
وضروري يكون الطبعة الخامسة

وانا بالانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الطالب المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا سمحتم ان توفروا لي هذه الكتب واذا كانت لهم حلول فذلك افضل ان شاء الله
> الكتاب الاول لمادة انظمة الات كهربائية(electric machinery fundemental)
> stephen chapman
> ...


خش على الصفحه الرئيسيه و بعدين خش قسم الكتب الالكترونيه و دور على الكتاب 
لو ملقيتوش خش على قسم طلبات الكتب 
الطريقه دى اسرع لك و احسن لك


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## bsma100 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> يا جماعة لو تكرمتو علينا بالرد
> في حدا عندو شرح برنامج
> trane trace 700
> 
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 

اضم طلبي الى طلبك
trane trace 700 v.4.1
ولا يسعنا ان نقول لمن يبعث لنا هذا البرنامج الا جزاك الله خيرا ولكل من يقدم يد العون لاخوانه


----------



## صفوان الطائي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :ممكن تقرير عن انواع البويلر وانا في الانتظار


----------



## لمسات سحرية (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أريد بحث أو موضوع عن ظاهرة تكثف بخار الماء خلال مخازن التبريد والتجميد


----------



## eng_mechanic (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الساده المهندسين القائمين على هذا الصرح العلمى الرائع والساده الزوار تحياتى 


أرجوا منكم مساعدتى فى اننى عندى أحمال لمبنى كله بالkw وعايز احوله لcfm علشان يتم تصميم الدكت ويتم أختيار fan coil وغيرهم . وبجد مش عارف اعمل ايه وبقالى كتييييييير بدور 


أشكركم


----------



## abotwfeek (23 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو افادتي في كيفية معرفة مقاس وطول الكابيليري المناسب لضواغط المكيف
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abotwfeek (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
أرجو افادتي في كيفية معرفة مقاس وطول الكابيليري المناسب لضواغط المكيف
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## abotwfeek (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
أرجو افادتي في كيفية معرفة مقاس وطول الكابيليري المناسب لضواغط المكيف
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## ابو غرشوب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اعزائي المشرفين والمهندسين والاعضاء اتمنى انكم تفيدوني بطر صيانه كل من 

الثلاجة المنزلية ، المكيف الشباكي ، مكيف السبليت ، ومكيف السيارة ... 

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## هووووني (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا محتاج تصاميم تكييف مركزي بالعربي أجو منكم المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## لمسات سحرية (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا


----------



## لمسات سحرية (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد بحث عن ظاهرة تكثف بخار الماء خلال المخازن


----------



## salam.89 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب*

مرحبا
ممكن ان احصل على تقرير متكون من شرح وصور
عن (العدد واللات اليدوية المستعملة في ورشة التكييف)

شكراااااا​


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورين حلو كتير كتير هالاسئلة والاجوبة وشكر خاص لزانيتي وزيكو ومحمد ميكانيك الفلهوي
وكمان كل المشرفين بدون استثناء


----------



## Ayody (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*الثلاجة الكهروحرارية*

 السلام عليكم 
اخي لو سمحت ممكن الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة 


1 تأثير زيادة التغير في درجات الحرارة على معامل الاداء (COP)
2  ما هو figure of merite (Z) وما تأثيره على الدورة 
3 اين تستعمل هذه المنظومات ولماذا
4 هل يتأثر (Z) بفرق الحرارة
5 هل نستطيع ان نعتبر التيار هو مائع التثليج
6 ما هو تأثير المواد شبه الموصلة في هذه المنظومات اقتصاديا وكذلك من خلال عملها


----------



## سبزيرو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممكن طلب صغير أخوتي!*

ممكن طلب صغير أخوتي فأنا بحاجة إلى نمادج لتصاميم دكتآت مرسومة بالاوتو كاد ، و ما هو أفضل برنامج لحساب أحمال التبريد و التدفئة ؟ و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا اخي على المواضيع الرائعة واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك الله في مسعاك وان يسير لك كل ما استعصى عليك .بس لي طلب لو في طريقة تقوم بشرح لنا طرق حساب الاحمال الحرارية لمكيفات الدكت بالتفصيل مع كيفية رسمها على الاوتوكاد وحساب مقاسات الدكت وشكرا


----------



## كندي يونس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> اتمنى الا اكون قد جعلتكم تنتظرون كثيرا
> 
> رابط التحميل
> 
> [font=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/file/96856233/9d1d28b2/_online.html[/font]


ارجو المساعدة في تحميل هدا الرابط لانه لايحمل معي وادخل الموقع ويعطيني التحميل لكن يرسل الي ملف لكن يرفض التحمل ممكن تحميله على موقع اخر وشكرا:18::18::18::18::18:


----------



## ipm fult (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بس يعني معلش انتو بيش وتكنولوجيا التكيف بيش الناس وصلت vrf وانتو بتحكو عن الصحرواي 
في عندي سوال 
بالنسبة لمكيفات انفريتر الجديدة الي بتعمل على نظام الدي سي هناك عدة اخطاء تظهر عند وجود مشاكل في الجهاز عرفت بعض الاخطاء وبعض الاخطاء غير معروفة من بينها 
ipm fult 
comprossor lock 
احكولي شو معنى هدول الخطأين وشو طريقة الحل مع العلم ان الخطأين بتعلقو بالضاغط بدي الحل ..... يا مهندسين التكيف ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mekano90 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا انا نرحله ثانيه تكييف اريد شرحا او كتاب لماده مقاومه المواد
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mikle (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككككرا


----------



## أحمد خليل العبيدي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لماذا عند زيادة طول مواسير النحاس عند تركيب السبلت (في بعض الاحيان نضطر للزيادة) لاكثر من 5م تقل كفاءة التبريد مع العلم تتم أضافة غاز الفريون لكل زيادة ام تضاف 30غم من الغاز ؟
 ولكم مني جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ابراهيم الحسوني (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
و كل عام والجميع بخير
ارجو المساعدة بعرض بموضوع عن صيانة المكثفات والضواغط والمبخرات والصمامات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ayadtwice (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء عندي مشكلة معينة في مكيف منزلي من نوع hommer تبريد وتدفئة. المشكلة هي عند وضع التشغيل على نمط التدفئة يعمل المكيف بنمط التدفئة لكن مع تجمع ثلج على صفائح التبريد المعدنية ويبقى المكيف في حالة اشتغال ولا يفصل المحرك


----------



## بوكيمون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلأم عليكم ورحمه لأـله وبركآته

اخوي انا محتاج منحنى الضغط و الانثالبي وابى أجزأأه الرئيسيه واسامي المنحنيات " باختصار " ( ابى ادق التفاصيل بالمنحنى لانى راح رسمها بخط اليد واسلمهـا للمهندس ) تكفوووووووووووووون ساعدوني 


وشكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## اباظه (2 يناير 2010)

:63:


المهندسة زمزم قال:


> معرفة أعطال وعوارض أبراج التبريد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكشكة7479 (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
سؤالي عن التهوية المشكلة الي عندي كيف احسب قدرة الموتور(kw) وقطر المروحة( mm) وكم عدد الفات او كم البول المحتاجينة في 
1- مطبخ 
2- مصنع
3- منور 
4-سلالم
5- اذا كان عندي مكينة في مصنع وتنزل ابخرة من فتحة طولها واحد متر والعرض 22 سم 
وشكرا


----------



## mohsamir1 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي تلاجه توشيبا من خمس سنين تلاته باب 
فجاه من كام شهر ارتفع صوتها ولكن لم يحدث بها اي خلل في وظيفتها
وفجاه من يومين تلاته مابقتش تفصل نهائي
قلت احايلها شويه وغيرت درجه الفريزر والكابينه للاعلي 
لكنها لم تفص
كان الحل لغايه ما اجيب حد للصيانه لاني مش فاضي
ان كل ساعتين افصل الكهربا عنها تلات ساعات وبليل افصلها خالص
لمده يومين فقطططططط
وفجاه دلوقت ولم تكمل اليوم التاني علي هذا 
فصلت
قلت كويس ربنا يهديكي
ولكنها لم تعمل بعدها
الضوء بداخلها منور كما هو
لكنها لم تعد تعمل سكووووووووون تام
في ايه انا مش فاهم حاجه
حد يطمني ضروري فيها اكل كثير واخاف يبوظ وفيها حاجات في الفريزر


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا كنت عايز اسئل عن برنامج (الـبلوك لود) كتير لماا اخلص كل حاجه واجي عشان اطلع الريبورت بيجبلي رساله
(over flow)
والبرنامج يقفل .......ياريت لو حد يفسرلي سبب المشكله دي

الف شكر


----------



## Anteer (7 مارس 2010)

*حلول انتقال حرارة للطبعة العاشرة*

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل انا دورت على حلول لكتاب انتقال الحرارة بالاسم heat transfer tenth edition بس ما لقيت اذا ممكن اذا بتقدر تدبرلي اياهن اسم المؤلف j.p. holman ومشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو فهد الدهان (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء ارسال جداول قياسات الضواغط من اطن الى 5طن من جميع المناشئ
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد كاريير (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعزاء


----------



## ahmadelbana (12 مارس 2010)

علشان نقدر نحل المشكلة لازم نتبع خطوات وهي كالاتي اولا نعمل علي فك غطاء الوحدة الداخلية 
ثانيا نعمل علي تشغيل الجهاز علي سرعات مختلفةوان يكون في وضع تبريد ومرة ثانية نعمل علي تشغيل البلور فقط
ونتبع الصوت الناتج من موتور البلور وانشاء الله هتتوصل للمشكلة وممكن يكون هذا الصوت ناتج عن عدم تثبيت الوحدة جيدا وشكرا


----------



## احمد دوالي (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد طلب بسيط وهو (كيفية حساب معامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي)(u)للطوب المفرغ.


----------



## hasan_23_16 (16 مارس 2010)

بسم الله والله انا عايز pdf ل iso 5151


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

ممكن طلب انا طالب بكلية تعليم صناعى الفرقة الثالثة ومن طنطا ممكن اعرف اخد التدريب الصيفى فى اى مصنع او شركة


----------



## magic_elt (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب الكتروتقني (هندسة كهربائية) ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني بموضوع يتحدث عن التوصيل الكهربائي للمكيفات المركزية (l'nstallation electrique d'un climatiseur central) ارجو ان يكون الموضوع بالفرنسية شكرا مسبقا و بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## عبدالعزيــــز (23 مارس 2010)

_استعمال الوحدات المجمعه في تكييف المباني_


----------



## kaml (23 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تفيدوني في استعمال الوحدات المجمعه في تكييف المباني


----------



## *الفارس* (26 مارس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــور على المـــوضوع

طلبي بسيط إن شاء الله ألا وهو أريد ملخص بسيط عن compressor capacity control


----------



## kaml (27 مارس 2010)

(ارجو ان تفيدوني ببحث كامل مع خالص الشكر والتقدير) استعمال الوحدات المجمعه في تكييف المباني


----------



## moataz_99 (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفارس
بخصوص موضوعcompressor capacity control 

لو كمنا نتحدث عن ال SCREW COMP. فهناك عدة طرق منها:

MODULATING SLIDING VALVE
VARIABEL FREQUANCY DRIVE
اما بالنسبة لل SCROLL COMP
تم طرح نوع واحد في السوق وهو حديث الطرح ولم ينتشر استخدامه حتى الان وهو DIGITAL SCROLL COMP

الرجاء كتابة اي نوع من ال COMP. المطلوب معرفة طريقة الكونترول فيه
ولك الشكر


----------



## انجنير دجلة (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج الى تقرير عن :
(الكفائة الحجمية لضغط الهواء الترددي).
انا طالب هندسة تكييف وتبريد و طلب مني هذا التقرير و لم اجده في الانترنت او لم اجد ما يكفي من معلومات لهذا الموضوع و انا محتاج الى ما يقارب 15 صفحة من هذا الموضوع.
وشكرا.


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (2 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على القوانين العامة وارجو من اي عضو ان يلتزم بها 

تقبل مروري


----------



## سيف العاني5 (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوني 
ارجو افادتي في هذا الطلب عندي ضاغط سياره قياس 17نوعه بستم ومش عارف قياس المكثف ممكن تفيدوني عشان اعرف طول وعرض المكثف ممكن ارسال جدول بقياسات كل ضاغط مع المكثف 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف العاني5 (4 أبريل 2010)

*طلب معلومات عن مكثف السياره*

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين
عندي غاضط سياره حجم 17 نوعه بستم 
المطلوب ما هو قياس الراديتر الخارجي المكثف الذي يطابق الظاغط 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed2801 (20 أبريل 2010)

السؤال عن مكيف السيارة- كيف يعمل وضغط الشحن المثالى وكيف يعمل الترموستات وشكرا


----------



## مازن2009 (25 أبريل 2010)

هل من الممكن تركيب ضاغط ثلاجه منزليه للمكيف الشباكي وكيف سيكون اداءه وهل يمكن انيشحن بغاز 22 
ربما طلب غريب ولكن ارتفاع تكاليف التيار الكهربائي عندنا يجعل الناس
تفكر في اي وسيله يمكن ان يحصلو على التبريد بتكلفه اقل لاا استهلاك التيار الكهربائي 
ارجو من لديه فكره في ذالك افادتي ولكم الشكر والتقدير 
مهندس تبريد مبتدئ مازن


----------



## مازن2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

طلب عاجل جدا 
ممكن تركيب ضاغط ثلاجه لمكيف شباكي 
و الغرض من ذالك تخفيظ التيار الكهربائي نضرا لسعره المرتف 
او اي طريقه يمكن بها تقليل استهلاك التيار الكهلربائي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salahdin (4 مايو 2010)

المهندس الفاضل تحيه طيبه
اشتريت مكيفا ماركه sharp Au-A24HMe
علما المساحه 18 متر مربع 
اناره 80 وات
تلفزيون 100 وات
عدد الافراد 2
حائط من الغرفه معرض للشمس 3*6
وقد لاحظت ان هناك اختلافا كبيرا بين 
التكيف الشباك الموجود في حجره النوم وسعته 18000 وحده تبريد
وبين السبليت الموجود في الصاله
والمفروض تكون قدره تبريده 24000 وحده تبريد بريطانيه 
ولكن بمراجعه البيانات المسجله 
وجدتها كالاتي 
22400 BTU 6.5 kw
والمفروض كما تعلمت من منتداكم ان تكون سعه التبريد 24000 
7.03 kw
افيدني افادك الله في مسعاك


----------



## my_mody (12 مايو 2010)

*الاستخدامات الصناعية للمكيف الصحراوي*

السلام عليكم

ماهي الاستخدامات الصناعية للمكيف الصحراويبشكل عام


وشكرا


----------



## rabeamasry (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ارجو المساعدة ...اجدصعوبة في معرفة قياس كمبرسور البرادات عند تبديلها ولا املك الا ارقام الفرنسي والاسباني فهل اجد عندكم ارقام وقياس الكوري (lg وسامسونغ )وغيرها من الماركات


----------



## محب مخلص (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
لدي مكيف trane عمره حوالي 10 سنوات..
تعطل قبل سنتين بحيث أنه أخذ المصباح الخاص بال on يومض بدل أن يكون مضاء كالعادة وبدون أي نشاط لا من الضاغط ولا من المروحة الداخلية .. 
استدعيت الفني الذي ركبه فأخبرني أن العطل في البورد بسبب الكهرباء و أن البورد كله يحتاج إلى تبديل و أن كلفته 6000 ليرة سورية (حوالي 120 دولار) و أنه يجب أن يأخذ البورد القديم معه ...و إذا أردت الاحتفاظ به تصبح الكلفة 8000 ليرة سورية ..
بعد تركيب البورد الجديد رجع كل شيء إلى طبيعته .. ولكنه عاد وتعطل نفس العطل تماما بعد سنة ..
لدي مجموعة أسئلة ..
هل ما قاله الفني صحيح و هل كلفة البورد تبدو منطقية .. و لماذا أصر على أخذ البورد القديم ....هل أستدعيه مرة أخرى أم ما العمل ...
و شكرا جزيلا .....


----------



## wael hazem (18 مايو 2010)

اخواني ممكن شرح وافي لعملية نصب ال سبلت يونت واذا امكن بالصور واريد الملاحضات الكافية على ذللك والربط الكهربائي ايضا من 1طن الى 5طن وجزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمددرفاعى (26 مايو 2010)

ممكن الافادة الزيت 134 ازا اختلظ 12 فية مشاكل ارجو الرد نحياتى لكم


----------



## manolli (28 مايو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]لو سمحتم هل من أحد يشرح لي نقطة في حسابات قدرة التكييفات : ما معنى أن تكون قدرة التكييف بالوات عالية جدا و الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية تكافئ قدرة أقل اذا حسبت بالقرة الحصانية؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندي تكييف ال جي بتكنولوجيا الإنفرتر الموفرة للكهرباء و يعمل بغاز صديق البيئة [/FONT]R410
[FONT=&quot]و القدرة بالوات *3510* والوحدة الحرارية البريطانية *12000 *[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل هذا يعني أن االكباس قدرته 4.7 حصان (*3.51 كيلو وات *[/FONT] * x **[FONT=&quot]1.34[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]= 4.7034 حصان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) ولكن الجهاز لايقوي علي تبريد مساحة أكبر مما يبرده أي جهاز اخر قوته *1.5* حصان الذي يعرف دائما ب *12000* وحدة حرارية بريطانية و أقصي مساحة يبردها في ظروف مناسبة 40 متر مكعب؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجو من المهندسين الرد السريع و تنويري بالمعلومات الدقيقة من المتخصصين [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و لكم جزيل الشكر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة: هذه المعادلة تحيرني كثيرا !! *1 حصان = 2544 وحدة حرارية بريطانية*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و بناء على المعادلة:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](*12000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية *[/FONT]*÷**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2544 وحدة حرارية بريطانية (1 حصان) = 4.7 حصان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ) !!؟؟!![/FONT]​


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (1 يونيو 2010)

تمام ياباشمهندس
ربنا معاك


----------



## mido_lover344 (5 يونيو 2010)

*عرض مشاكل وحلول فى التبريد الامونيا*

برجاء عرض بعض المشاكل والحلول فى مجال تبرد الامونيا وشرح كيفية عمل الاجزاء فى الدائرة لانى مبتدئ فى هذا المجال ولو موجود كتب فى هذا وشكرا على التعاون


----------



## المهندس مصراته (8 يونيو 2010)

اريد شرح لبرنامج ees 
الرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء مستعجل


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (8 يونيو 2010)

*بخصوص الطقطقة التى تحدث بجهاز التكييف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​الاخ الفاضل سائل ذلك السؤال . 
اتخيل ان السبب المؤدى الى حدوث تلك الطقطقة يرجع لأى من الاسباب الاتية:-
1- ربما لحدوث فروست على المبخر نتيجة سرعة بطيئة لمروحة المبخر,أو انسداد جزئى لزعانف المبخر, وعند الفصل يتفكك الثلج مؤديا الطقطقة .
2- ربما كانت الشحنة زائدة مما يؤدى الى حدوث فروست بخط الراجع وعند الفصل يتفكك الثلج مؤديا حدوث الطقطقة.
3- ربما كانت الشحنة اقل من الطلوب مما يؤدى الى حدوث فروست بعد صمام الانتشار مباشرة , وعند الفصل يتفكك الثلج مؤديا الى حدوث الطقطقة.
ارجو ان اكون قد وفيت الاجابة على السؤال المطلوب , وشكرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....


----------



## boakram2004 (12 يونيو 2010)

عندى مشكلة فى مكيف شارب ay-ap12fme 
وهى عند يبدا عمل المحرك تسمع صوت مثل صوت الانسداد او خفس فى الماسورة وبعد ذلك يختفى الصوت بتدريج كل مرت يعمل بها الضاغط


----------



## abo maroan (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم ألف عافيه على المجهود الرائع
اذا سمحتم بتزويدي بكيفيت حساب الكمية الحراريه داخل الغرفة

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## husseincad (28 يونيو 2010)

عندى مشروع عبارة عن فيلا تتكون من مجموعة شقق اريد اختار نوع الجهاز من حيث القدرة والمعرف عندى هو المساحات برجاء الافادة وشكرا


----------



## مهندس علي الدجيلي (28 يونيو 2010)

عاوز اعمل منظومة تبريد لكل البيت


----------



## كابتن اكرم (16 يوليو 2010)

اخ العزيز تاكد من فان المبخر وتثبيتها مع البدن حصلت عندي هذه الحاله


----------



## السبكى (20 يوليو 2010)

طلب : لو سمحتم أريد صورة أو رسمة لتوصيلات الكهرباء لتكييف كاريير mqa15 وشكرا لكم هذا أول إشتراك لى.


----------



## السبكى (20 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة هو تكييف شباك mqa15


----------



## المهندس تبريد (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله عليكم ان شاءالله موفقين


----------



## يوسف ابوسليم (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا مشرفنا العزيز علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## almisane (28 يوليو 2010)

*عندي مشكلة في سبلت سامسونك*

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة في سبلت سامسونك يطفىء عندما يبداء بالتبريد وبعدين يرجع من جديد يشتغل ويطفىء كذلك مة اخرى 
ارجو الرد​


----------



## kawanawzad (5 أغسطس 2010)

بسيطة هاي ممكن ناتجة من رخاوة ربط المروحة بالشفت اللي تدور بواسطة الماطور


----------



## kawanawzad (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاطفاء والتشغيل دائما تجي من تذبذب الفولتية


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (7 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو من الاخوة الأفاضل شرح الجزء الأول والثانى من برنامج الهاب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهند10 (9 أغسطس 2010)

اناسوري ارجومساعدتي اريد طريقة تركيب مكيف عادي طن ونصف وشرح مع الصور


----------



## fuadmidya (10 أغسطس 2010)

طلب من مشرفينا الاعزاء واخواني المهندسين 
ارجوا طرح موضوع كامل عن(مكونات التبرید المركزی)من نوع skm من ناحیه‌ میكانیكیه‌ و الكهربائیه‌


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

من فضلكم عايز معلومات عن piping system


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (16 أغسطس 2010)

ما هو معامل النقصان (decrement factor) الذى يتوقف عليه أشعة الشمس التى تسقط على الحائط


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (22 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم عايز شرح للستائر التى توجد فى برنامج الهاب


----------



## Al heety (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشترك جديد في هذا المنتدى الموقر...هناك بعض القوانين والارشادات التي لا اعرفها بسبب حداثتي هنا كما قلت...ولكني أود الحصول على معلومات عن كيفية تصميم منظومة تبريد vrv لاي بناية ولو بشكل مبسط...
هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان..
أخوكم الهيتي.


----------



## Mzghoul (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هناك برنامج caesar IIاذا توفر لديكم 
مع خالص التقدير


----------



## بندر111 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعده*

الى الاخوه الاعزا ارجو المساعد :في وحدتين !

لدي مشكله في التكييف وهي الوحدات المجمعه ونوعيتها دايكن والتي تتالف من (2) كمبرسر

1- عند تشغيل الوحده لاتوجد اي مشاكل وبعد (3) دقائق ترتفع الحراره للوحده الخارجيه ومن ثم تنطفئ الوحده
2-يوجد احد الكمبرسرات لايعمل وعند ضغط الكنتكتر يبدا العمل وبعد ترك الكنتكتر ينطفئ


----------



## العلوم الشاملة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

عندي طلب من الأعضاء الأعزاء وهو الحصول على مخطط تجهيزات المسبح


----------



## النقيل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مطلوب معرفة الطاقة الكهلابائية و التيار لمكيف باكج 50 طن


----------



## ductlator (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكلة الصوت هى مشكلة كبيرة جداً فى أجهزة التكييف المنفصلة وهى التى ترجح جودة شركة عن اخرى ولها ثلاثة اسباب رئيسية:
لو التكييف جديد فهى تكون غالباً مشكلة مراوح لم يتم عمل اتزان وترصيص لها وممكن ان تكون رصاصات الاتزان للمروحة قد سقطت
لو الصوت حديث وبعد فترة من التشغيل يكون ايضاً مصدره تثبيت المروحة والجلب الخاصة بعمود المروحة وممكن ان يكون هناك تآكل فى العمود
الصوت خارجى اى بعيداً عن المروحة يكون من تثبيت الأجزاء الخاصة بالجهاز
ملحوظة لو المروحة غير متزنة رجعها المصنع يكشفوا على Run Out الرفة اللى فيها


----------



## المهندسه 7 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجه لتقرير عن الفلاتر المستخدمه في اجهزة التكييف
وارجو ان تكون الاجابه بالانجليزي وشكرا


----------



## MKH_R7G (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي الافاضل اعتذر عن الازعاج ولكن عندي مشكلة تواجهني في جهاز تكييف MIDEA AIR CONDITIONING - DX - DUCT TYPE 96000BTU/hr حيث ان هناك مشكلة في سحب الكهرباء عند هذا الجهاز، من المفترض حسب المواصفات ان يكون السحب 17 امبير لكل فاز ولكن عند قياس السحب وجد ان احد الفازات يسحب 23 امبير والفازان الاخران فقط 15 امبير

ارجو الافادة


----------



## طالب كلية الرافدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
انا عضو جديد في الموقع وحاليا طالب في المرحلة الأخيرة هندسة التكييف والتبريد واحتاج المساعدة في انجاز مشروع التخرج وهو Design and construct the refrigeration system for ice rink 
أرجو مساعدتكم مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## SAOD-KW (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاتة

أرجو إفادتي بالنقاط التاليه :

1-أنواع الصيانه بشكل عام .

2-صيانة التكييف المركزي (السنترال).

وشكراٌ.......


----------



## kholoud aamer (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايزه كتب عن air conditioning using renewable energy sources* عاجل جدا
thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss callo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام



والله ماادري هل استطيع طرح مشكلتي في هذا القسم ام في قسم اخر
على العموم تقبلوا اعتذاري
مشكلتي :
في مكيف اسبلت lg سمارت اشتريته قبل سنة تقريباً
من ناحية التبريد مافيه مشاكل لكن اللي مزعجني هو صوت
طقطقه خفيفه ومتفرقه خصوصاً لما يفصل المكيف
الصوت كانة ناتج من تمدد الاجزاء البلاستيكية في غطاء الوحدة الداخلية
المشكلة ان الصوت مستمر ومزعج 




ارجوا منكم مساعدتي في حل هذة المشكله وانا لكم من الشاكرين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم من متي آخر مره غسلت المكيف؟


لأنه البلاور إذا كان فيه أوساخ بسوي هزه في جهاز الداخلي​_


----------



## architectonas (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا من قسم الهندسة المعمارية ومطلوب مني أن أوضح بالرسومات نظام التهوية في المشروع ... أرجوا افادتي بمجموعة من الرسومات علما بان النظام air to air system 
وشكرا


----------



## lotfymohammed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ثانيا انا مش هاطول عليكم بس انا عندى مشكلة اولا انا مهندس تكييف وصاحب شركة تكييف عندى جهاز اسبليت دولفين المشكلة فى اة هو ان الجهاز بيشتغل لمدة 10دقائق ثم يفصل الوحدة الخارجية كلها فكات الجهاز وجبتة عندى الشركة لقيت موتور المروحة هو فى مشكلة بس لقيت فنيين مصر لعبين فى الدائرة وملخبطنيها (الخارجية )عايز الدائرة للوحدة الخارجية لجهاز دولفين واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## eng fatoh (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت انا كنت عايز رسم لدوره تبريد بها solenoid valve


----------



## yazan omari (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا ابحث عن برنامج 
GLD: Ground Loop Design
اريد النسخة الكاملة لو سمحتم
مع الشكر​


----------



## eng fatoh (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عندي مشروع عن solenoid valve يا ريت بحث عنه وتوضيح للنقاط المهمه اللي هقدر اناقشها في presentation


----------



## جون سينا1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

انت جدا رائع وباركه الله فيك احب ان اكون صديقك
واستفيد منك
جزيل الشكر


----------



## جون سينا1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

احسنت


----------



## mourad 1 (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا أهل الجود و الكرم
إخواني أنا محتاج لـالطريقة التي أستطيع بها قياس إستطاعة المكثفة
مثلا تكون عندي مكثفة سعتها 50 مِكْرُو فَرَادْ و أنا أجهل هذه السعة ولا أعرفها
وتكون لذي وسائل لقياسها 
فماهي هذه الوسائل ؟؟ و كيف نستعملها ؟ و كيفية قياسها ؟
ملاحضة : المكثفة التي أتكلم عنها أقصد بها التي توجد في أجهزة التبريد
ــ أيضا أنا مازلت مبتدأ أرجو أن تعطوني أدق التفاصيل
ــ أحتاجها في أقرب وقت ممكن
_-*-_و بارك الله فيكم_-*-_


----------



## laith sebea (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد كيفية السيطرة على منظومة حرارية من موديل رياضي و بلوك دايغرام اهم شئ تكون وتتعلق بال control


----------



## eng - mahmoud (31 مارس 2011)

شحن دوائر التبريد والتكييف 
ويفضل ان تكون مدعمة بالصور او الفيديو كلما امكن ذلك
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almalki2010 (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي : كيف يتم حساب كمية الماء اللازمه لتبريد التوربينه ؟
عل سبيل المثال : لو عندي توربينه غازيه تنتج 500 ميجاوات ماهي نسبة الماء اللازمه لتبريدها على اعتبار انه درجه الحرارة الخارجيه 50 درجه مئويه .
هل هناك معادلات لحساب كمية المياه اللازمه لتبريد المياه نسبة الة كميه الفقد ( لو كان كيمه الفقد 3% او 2 % )؟

شاكرين لكم مجهوداتكم نسأل الله سبحانه ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## salemop31 (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاج مبدا عمل كولر الماء الذي يعمل بدون كومبرسر والذي يعطي ماء ساخن وبارد بالاضافة الى قدرته بالواط .
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## medosalaam (12 أبريل 2011)

*مصر*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اتفضلي يا باش مهندسة زمزم
> أبراج التبريد (مفصل) ‏(
> 
> 
> ...



ارجواإفادتى إذا كان يمكنكم توضيح أعطال الثلاجات وكيفية إصلاحها وإذا كان هناك يفديوهات توضح ذلك:75:​


----------



## came-4 (21 أبريل 2011)

انا اريد ان اعرف عن نظام vapour absorption refrigeration system
أريد شرح عن هذي الطريقة وهل يمكن أستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ؟


----------



## حماده المحمداوي (4 مايو 2011)

ابحث عن موضوعات متعلقه بخواص الهواء بعده عملية التدفئه و الترطيب ثم الخلط ارجو ان يكون مفصلا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedtop (6 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة انا ما عنديش الخبرة العملى فى التكييف المركزى ومحتاج اشتغل فى المجال ده 
لانى حبه ولدى بعض المعلومات النظرى لانى واخد دورة التصميم فى النقابة ثم بفضل هذا المنتدى العلمى العظيم مع العلم انى مهندس صيانة فى مجال الطباعة لكنى محتاج اغير المجال ولدى الاستعداد التام ولكم منى جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## mihido (6 مايو 2011)

سلام اريد معرفت ضغط سحب و طرد لمنظومه تعمل بفريون 22 و12و134
ال psi


----------



## TAYEBG (14 مايو 2011)

عندي مشكلة في تصميم الدكت كم يجب أن يكون ال Head loss عند إستخدام ال Duct Sizer وكذلك سرعة الهواء في المنازل . بالنسبة لل head loss بحسبها من 0.06 إلى 0.1 
والنسبة للسرعات من 600 إلى 900 قدم/د فمش عارف درجة صوابها 
كما إن هناك برنامج جديد سهل من شركة كارير لحساب الأحمال الحرارية لو سمحتم أمدونا به وطريقة إستخدامه


----------



## hr_mar3y (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الكرام لدي مشروع ارجو تقديم افضل النصائح لو سمحتم المشروع عبارة عن مول مكون من بيزمنت وارضي وميزانين 1 وميزانين 2 وطابق اول الطابق الاول مفيش فيه مشكلة عشان المالك طالب سبلت يونت بس الطوابق التانية محتار بين باكيج يونت وبين واتر تشلير المشكلى الي لدي محتار في التكلفة كل طابق محتاج 230 طن فا ارجو النصيحة من حيث التكلفة والاداء


----------



## hr_mar3y (14 مايو 2011)

لو ادارة الموقع اذا بتسمح انو ممكن ارفق المخطاطات


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (19 مايو 2011)

ارجو معرفة درجة حرارة دخول المياه للشلير والخروج منها ( جزاكم الله خيرا )


----------



## luonardo (3 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
عندى سؤال بسيط 
الجهاز اللى بيبقى شغال تمام بيبقى ضغط الطرد كام وضغط السحب كام وايه هيا الاعطال اللى اقدر اشوفها من على العداد مثلا لو اتغيرت الضغوط وهو شغال بفريون 22 او 134 *
وشكرا​


----------



## mohamedtop (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اناعندى سؤال مهم بالنسبة لى هو
فى انظمة التكيف المركزى التى يكون لها مسارات هواء(دكتات)
لمادا يتم عزل الدكت عندما يكون الدكت مار فى نفس المكان المراد تكييفه
اى انه فى حالة حدوث تسرب للهواء البارد من الدكت فانه سوف يكون بداخل المكان المراد تكييفه 
اى انه لاجدوى اقتصادية من عزل الدكت المار فى اماكن مكيفة بينما هو مهم للغاية عندما يمر فى اماكن غير مكيفة


----------



## youssef hbibo (19 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم
ان امتلك مكيف يعمل بفريوم r22وتسرب منه الغاز r22 و انا أعيش في اسبانيا وهنا ممنوع r22 و غير موجد و
ان اريد شحن المكيف فماهو الغاز المناسب بدون تغير الزيت (هل هو r422) جزكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedtop (19 يونيو 2011)

ايهما افضل
التدفئة عن طريق المكيف ام عن طريق الدفاية سواء كانت زيت اوهالوجين


----------



## أبو ذياد (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم أبو ذياد المصرى ارجو المساعدة 
محتاج كتالوج كاريير d x الذى يشمل موديلات 240 -180-145-110-90-55 38bb الذى يشتمل على المواصفات الفنية و الابعاد و جميع ما يلزم و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zerak1977 (19 يوليو 2011)

لأهل الخبرة في منتدانا الحبيبة هو ( مكيف ذو طنين كم من السائل يجب أن تعبء فيه ) عبئئته مقدار 60 باوندا لا أدري كمية كافية أم لا ؟


----------



## mohamedtop (5 أغسطس 2011)

متى نعرف ان عداد الكهرباء المنزلى يناسب نوع المكيف المراد تركيبه بمعنى اخر
انا لدى عداد منزلى 10 امبير هل هومناسب لمكيف سعته24000btu
اريد العلاقة بينهما ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الدين مهران (5 أغسطس 2011)

ابحث عن الدائرة الكهربية لل compressor >> وطريقة توصيل مكثفات التقويم والتشغيل وعلاقة سعة المكثفات بقدرة محرك الضاغط .. رجاء الافادة للاهمية 
وياريت لو حد عنده فكرة بماكينات رش الرمل على الزجاج يفيدنا


----------



## احمد رجب الناجى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*ارجو توضيح شامل للدائره الكهربائيه للتكييف الاسبليت*


----------



## hind1991 (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من فضلكم انا في حاجة ماسة لمساعدتكم قررت اعمل مخزن تبريد للمواد الغذائية التي هي معرضة للتلف في مساحة تقدر بـ 700متر مربع في الجزائر أود أن تشرحوا لي كيفية انشائها يعني حملت تلك الكتب الخاصة بهذه المخازن لكن لم افهم واود شرح مبسط اكثر بان تكتبوا لي المساحة التي يستوعبها المخزن واسماء المعدات التي ساشتريها للمخزن وان امكن صورها وكل صنف غذائي مايلزمه من المعدات وكم ستكون التكلفة الاجمالية لانشاء مخزن كهذا وبعدها لاتجه لطلب الخطط والمهندسين الان اود من خلال اسئلتي هذه كي اعرف كم سيكلف المشروع وماهي المعدات كي اعرف مالي وماعلي حيث ان نوعية المواد التي ساعتمد عليها في هذا المشروع هي الخضر الفواكه الزبدة اللبن اللحوم المجمدة التمور والدواجن ايضا وان كان لديكم علم بمخازن او غرف تبريد مشهورة في الجزائر افيدوني بها ارجوا ان تتقبلوا طلبي هذا بارك الله فيكم واعذرووووني على الاطالة والازعاج.


----------



## علي العبدي (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي سؤال عندي ثلاجه وايت ويستنك هاوس وقت عمل الهيتر قصير جدا هل استطيع اطالة وقت عمل الهيتر من التايمر الهيتر يعمل لمدة اربع دقائق فقط كيف استطيع زيادة زمن عمل الهيتر وبالتفصيل وجزاكم الله الف الف خير وكل عام وانتم بخير*


----------



## رزق نصر (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يعنى كدة مفيش حوار


----------



## abdalrzaq (30 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان ابغي كتب عن التبريد باستخدام الامتصاص وما يهم اذا كانت عربي او انكليزي ارجوكم الموضوع مهم مرة انجدوني جزاكم الله خير .


----------



## abdalrzaq (30 أغسطس 2011)

اريد كتب عن التبريد باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وشرح مبسط عنها الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## hamoodalnajar (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيكم الخير على العمل اللي بتعملوه ,,
عندي ثلاجه ايديال باب واحد من فتره وهي متعملش ثلج في الفريزر 
فصلتها عشان انضفها وبعدين شبكتها تاني عملت صوت والان ماتبرد بالمره 
تعتقدوا ايش العطل وكيف اتعرف عليه 
وايش الحل لذلك ؟ علما بان الكباس يسخن جامد 
شكرا


----------



## subzero1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اطلب من سيادتكم التكرم بشرح طريقة التهوية فى المستشفيات وكيفية ادخال هذة القيم فى برنامج الهاب مع استخدام التهوية بطريقة 100% فريش اير وst 62 وشكراً


----------



## mido khaled (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اول مره لى ادخل المنتدى اجو من المهندسين والفنيين الأعزاء ان يشرحو دوره كامله عن التكييف وصيانته
وعن صيانة جميع انواع التكييف انا آسف والله على الطلب ولكن انا محتاج هذه الدوره جدا لأنى جايلى شغل فنى تكييف فى السعوديه وانا لا افقه شىْ عن التبريد والتكييف 
وشكرااااااا.


----------



## karin_rer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

هل يوثر التوصيل واير 1.5 ملم لمكيف 1 طن ؟


----------



## عمادقطاطشة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من حضرتكم تزويدي بحسابات ومعادلات التصميم الثلاجات المفتوحة..بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمادقطاطشة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجومن حضراتكم افادتي بحسابات التي من خلالهااعرف كمية الفوم التي يجب حقن الثلاجة بها
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## okbaoui (6 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*
_*عندي طلب للاخوا الاعزاء و اتمنى ان يشاطروني حلا لمشكلتي,فانا ابحث عن تعاريف وطريقة عمل الاجزاء الكهربائية في غرفة تبريد موجبة و الاجزاء الكهربائية في دائرة تبريد مركزي*_
*وشكرا*


----------

